# I Found a Secret Room In My House!



## neosapien (Jan 12, 2011)

Holy shit I found a secret underground room in my basement!!!! It appears to be an old cistern or coal room behind my foundation wall!!!! I tore down an old work bench and metal wall cabinets to get more storage space and found a fucking door!!!!!!! I have yet to go inside but peaked through the plastic sheeting and it is huge!!!!! Atleast 10x10x10!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel like I hit the jackpot!!!!! Sorry I am really really excited and had to tell somebody! This could be an awesome project!!! I will update and post pics at a later time!!!


----------



## dam612 (Jan 12, 2011)

sounds like a good find, post some pics when u bust it open!


----------



## webb107 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice if you get a project started that would be cool man, i would sub for that


----------



## Mudslide9791 (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow, awesome. Maybe you'll find something cool in there like a dead body laying over sacks of unmarked bank bills from a heist or something........................I'm so stoned


----------



## skolar182 (Jan 12, 2011)

That's bad ass dude! And just think, if YOU just found it, then nobody else would EVER find it!


----------



## fatality (Jan 12, 2011)

that is tight man, i know a guy who tried out his old cistern as a grow area, he has issues with water seepage which prompted him to quit that endeavor. but i still think he should have overcame the water leak and utilized that space. old houses are neat


----------



## neosapien (Jan 12, 2011)

skolar182 said:


> That's bad ass dude! And just think, if YOU just found it, then nobody else would EVER find it!



I know right!!! I bought the place over 2 years ago and had no idea!!! The old owners didn't say word one either, which leads me to believe for 20 some years neither did they!!!!!! I feel like Batman and shit!!


----------



## 420God (Jan 12, 2011)

That's fucking awesome dude!! A closet grower's dream come true!


----------



## neosapien (Jan 12, 2011)

fatality said:


> that is tight man, i know a guy who tried out his old cistern as a grow area, he has issues with water seepage which prompted him to quit that endeavor. but i still think he should have overcame the water leak and utilized that space. old houses are neat


Yeah for the size of it I would say this one is a cistern also. I have many ideas flowing in my head right now. Water seepage will probably be a problem but most of the time there is a solution. Not always an easy or cheap one though.


----------



## webb107 (Jan 12, 2011)

I know what i would do in the space, split it down into two areas one for veg one for flower


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Sub'ed I have to see this room. Can we get Geraldo involved?


----------



## ClosetSafe (Jan 12, 2011)

I know what I would do in that space. Buy a cape and hire a butler.


----------



## skolar182 (Jan 12, 2011)

webb107 said:


> I know what i would do in the space, split it down into two areas one for veg one for flower


That has to be the plan, for sure!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 12, 2011)

i'd kidnap a hooker.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow that's my dream. Show us pics cause now all of us are jealous.
Daniels


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome! 
10char


----------



## ClosetSafe (Jan 12, 2011)

skolar182 said:


> That has to be the plan, for sure!


Maybe even just a cabinet for vegging inside the flower room.


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Jan 12, 2011)

I just watched a show about a rich man who had a secret room built in his house to take people to so he could experiment with then murder them. Hopefully nothing is buried in there.


----------



## Dick Moser (Jan 12, 2011)

subbed, i got to see the bat cave turn into a jungle.


----------



## 420God (Jan 12, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd kidnap a hooker.



Suitcase when you're done?


----------



## stelthy (Jan 12, 2011)

Thats shit hot man!! I'd love to find a spare room like that  "Go in it now" !!! I wanna see pics, It'd be cool to see what's in there too  take lots of pics n upload 'em. I will be very interested to see what you do with the space. I will defo keep a watchful eye on this thread, Fuck'in awesome find dude! - STELTHY


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah man I wanna see this too, sounds sweet as!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2011)

420God said:


> Suitcase when you're done?


Suitcase? Nahh, Super cub. I think Fdd is Robert Hansen's screen name.

http://www.explorenorth.com/library/weekly/aa021100a.htm


----------



## neosapien (Jan 12, 2011)

AHHH!! I went back down there to take some pics to post but my battery was dead!!! Charging as I type. Will upload some in acouple hours when it's done charging.


----------



## jungobo (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Dick Moser (Jan 12, 2011)

^^^^^ is that all one dude, photo shopped into one pic???


----------



## elementality (Jan 12, 2011)

Mudslide9791 said:


> Wow, awesome. Maybe you'll find something cool in there like a dead body laying over sacks of unmarked bank bills from a heist or something........................I'm so stoned


We can only hope!
I read this and burst out laughing


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 12, 2011)

hahaha i know i was about to quote that too rofl had me going for a minute I WANT PICS haha if i cant find a secret room in my house imma build one damnit BUDMAN hahaha out to save the world from the evils of the man

ill be back after these tokes


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 12, 2011)

neosapien said:


> Holy shit I found a secret underground room in my basement!!!! It appears to be an old cistern or coal room behind my foundation wall!!!! I tore down an old work bench and metal wall cabinets to get more storage space and found a fucking door!!!!!!! I have yet to go inside but peaked through the plastic sheeting and it is huge!!!!! Atleast 10x10x10!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel like I hit the jackpot!!!!! Sorry I am really really excited and had to tell somebody! This could be an awesome project!!! I will update and post pics at a later time!!!


oooo... spooky... maybe there are ghosts trapped in there?


----------



## lozac123 (Jan 12, 2011)

he'll prob walk in on a really old grow, and find loads of seeds that dont exist any more! whoop! or a dead body, one or the other....


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Jan 12, 2011)

The last of the Missle Silo LSD


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 12, 2011)

Dude! That camera should be charged by now.  Hurry up.


----------



## elementality (Jan 12, 2011)

for real!!


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Jan 12, 2011)

As long as he does not post it, the secret remains.


----------



## Diggz (Jan 12, 2011)

He probably went in the room to take pics and got killed by a serial killer living in there


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd kidnap a hooker.


hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.......

does that cost extra?


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 12, 2011)

Diggz said:


> He probably went in the room to take pics and got killed by a serial killer living in there


or the ghost living under the stairs... ooooo.... either that or he found a monumental stash of extremely well cured cannabis and is now visiting other dimensions.


----------



## Zheol (Jan 12, 2011)

i Say Rum or Whiskey from the proabition if hes in the USA that is hehe


----------



## homebrewer (Jan 12, 2011)

subbed for pics.


----------



## sebastopolian (Jan 12, 2011)

Sounds like my grandma's basement. I found old antiques in it worth alot. You haven't opened the door yet? I was thinking a dead body too! LOL Hope just gold bars!


----------



## Auzzie07 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sub'd up. I can't wait to see the project that comes out of this.

I really wish I had a unfinished space that I could fix up into a room.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 12, 2011)

Alright sorry to keep you all in suspense! I'm afraid I'm going to keep you in it alittle longer as I've decided not to enter until I get supplies to quarantine it again just in case there are animals or mold or something of that nature, I'm sorry but the wifey insists!! So not to leave you empty handed here are some pics of said secret door and I promise I will get to Lowes early tomorrow and have juicy pics up in a timely manner!! Peace.


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Jan 12, 2011)

That door is not impressive...


----------



## 420God (Jan 12, 2011)

Video tomorrow of it getting opened right?


----------



## kevin (Jan 12, 2011)

i hope you find some badass antiques or anything else vauluable in there to sponsor the new grow equipment you're going to need.


----------



## papa smoke (Jan 12, 2011)

come on man, hurry up with those pics lol


----------



## Dick Moser (Jan 12, 2011)

yea, i have changed my opinion, that looks like charlie mansons childhood play room. fuck going in there. i would just shot gun the door down and sick a dog on whatever is lying in wait to steal your soul.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 12, 2011)

Grow'N'Smoke said:


> That door is not impressive...


It is and it isn't lol, Its eery how its all hidden up, Are ya nervous of what you may find? I'd prob go in there sober and save a joint till you come out after  I agree with 420god! A video shot from the moment the plastic sheet is being removed right up to lights on whether it be a torch, or some propper lighting would be awesome.. I am excited for ya man! This could be a superb growroom in a short while, best of luck - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 12, 2011)

Dick Moser said:


> yea, i have changed my opinion, that looks like charlie mansons childhood play room. fuck going in there. i would just shot gun the door down and sick a dog on whatever is lying in wait to steal your soul.


LOL ...I know exactly what you mean man  - STELTHY


----------



## Dick Moser (Jan 12, 2011)

ok i know EXCATLY what that videos gonna look like. THE SCARY DOOR.*mabye, and probably much much worse, its could be the scary door* THE MUCH SCARIER DOORhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKnfKxBYL4M&NR=1


----------



## neosapien (Jan 12, 2011)

Dick Moser said:


> yea, i have changed my opinion, that looks like charlie mansons childhood play room. fuck going in there. i would just shot gun the door down and sick a dog on whatever is lying in wait to steal your soul.


I literally lol'd pretty good on that one.



stelthy said:


> It is and it isn't lol, Its eery how its all hidden up, Are ya nervous of what you may find? I'd prob go in there sober and save a joint till you come out after  I agree with 420god! A video shot from the moment the plastic sheet is being removed right up to lights on whether it be a torch, or some propper lighting would be awesome.. I am excited for ya man! This could be a superb growroom in a short while, best of luck - STELTHY


I am certainly more afraid of what I might find. Perhaps I'll shoot a short film chronicling it titled "Did I really just die from Mold poisoning"!!!


----------



## shmow52 (Jan 12, 2011)

lets see the video!!!!!!!!


----------



## $Mike$ (Jan 12, 2011)

OMG!!!! Panic Room.


----------



## devero420 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thats awesome. I dont know where you live, but if you can look up your property assessment online I wuld check to see if the room is on the original plans. I know you dont want to hear it, but if it is not there you could have some permit problems down the road. 

We had a similar experience when we tried to add onto our kitchen, there was unpermitted work on the house before we bought it, just alot of paperwork and filing for after the fact permits as well as a visit from *a building inspector*. But we live within the city limits so we have to deal with a little more crap.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 12, 2011)

hahahahahah its gonna have a poltegeist in it and the doors gonna slam shut behind you and then the demon posessed skeleton dog on the other side is going to eat your soul. Then give you some of the best dank you ever grew in that room cause its gonna gaurd it cuz you found out its a stoner dog and god im blown late stog time.


----------



## devk (Jan 12, 2011)

what that is a a shitter room there is no concrete walls just dirt it might be collapsed,,,,,,,, air quality might be bad,,,,,,,,100---125 year old house u live in man??


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 12, 2011)

careful, you might step thru that door and end up outside.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Jan 12, 2011)

Is your first name "GIRALDO" perhaps?!!!


----------



## stelthy (Jan 12, 2011)

devero420 said:


> Thats awesome. I dont know where you live, but if you can look up your property assessment online I wuld check to see if the room is on the original plans. I know you dont want to hear it, but if it is not there you could have some permit problems down the road.
> 
> We had a similar experience when we tried to add onto our kitchen, there was unpermitted work on the house before we bought it, just alot of paperwork and filing for after the fact permits as well as a visit from *a building inspector*. But we live within the city limits so we have to deal with a little more crap.


I wouldn't worry about that... I mean its been there all this time and no one has mentioned it.. And its not like he's gonna advertise his awesome new growroom to anyone except us. I'd slap on a gas mask,turn on the video camera, shine in a bright torch and carry a weapon of choice just in case  then get busy uploading the findings here before preping it for an awesome growroom - STELTHY


----------



## Queef (Jan 12, 2011)

i would open it and throw my dog in their is she squeeled stay out if not its all good


----------



## 420God (Jan 12, 2011)

And no matter what you find you can still show us the video because it would be no different than a grow.

We have no clue who you are or where you live. I'm really looking forward to a video now.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 12, 2011)

devero420 said:


> Thats awesome. I dont know where you live, but if you can look up your property assessment online I wuld check to see if the room is on the original plans. I know you dont want to hear it, but if it is not there you could have some permit problems down the road.
> 
> We had a similar experience when we tried to add onto our kitchen, there was unpermitted work on the house before we bought it, just alot of paperwork and filing for after the fact permits as well as a visit from *a building inspector*. But we live within the city limits so we have to deal with a little more crap.


No doubt. It isn't on my plot plan. I don't have a blueprint of the house and doubt one still exists if ever. They fuck you any way they can though.



devk said:


> what that is a a shitter room there is no concrete walls just dirt it might be collapsed,,,,,,,, air quality might be bad,,,,,,,,100---125 year old house u live in man??


Well there are many possibilities of what it may be, that's half the fun right now. The Deed says 1929.



fdd2blk said:


> careful, you might step thru that door and end up outside.


Haha I will definitely end up outside! Under my deck!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 12, 2011)

kick open the door and throw in some dynamite. 




too much xbox for me.


----------



## anonymous4289 (Jan 12, 2011)

looking forward to seeing this too. first thing i thought of was a body buried under the dirt in there.. could be, lol. maybe buried valuables? a sign dated from 1904 that says "fuck you, get out of my room" ? I mean, if something was built to hide it, there is a small chance something's in there (buried or not).


----------



## HowzerMD (Jan 12, 2011)

Don't tell a soul and get to growing . I wish I had a hidden basement room. Or even just a basement.


----------



## anonymous4289 (Jan 12, 2011)

neosapien said:


> I know right!!! I bought the place over 2 years ago and had no idea!!! The old owners didn't say word one either, which leads me to believe for 20 some years neither did they!!!!!! I feel like Batman and shit!!



Or the old owner was a serial killer and hoped you'd never find it, or he'd be dead by the time you did...


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 12, 2011)

Brother congrats .... that is awesome .... good for you friend ... and thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## farmboss (Jan 12, 2011)

*ok no joke dude, i would have hurled my stiffened-in-shock body through the door the *******king second i saw that shiit.*

*are you kidding me? Secret anything!!!??? hell yes count me in.*

*open that biitch up nowz*

*PS: forgot to add, that could be the underground railroad or someshit, watch out.*


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 12, 2011)

Now you just need to build one of these:


----------



## webb107 (Jan 12, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Now you just need to build one of these:
> 
> View attachment 1378138


HAHA yeah that would be awesome


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 12, 2011)

Absolutely pisser!


----------



## gumball (Jan 12, 2011)

i wanna see, i wanna see


----------



## mak (Jan 12, 2011)

if you found human remains,would you report it, or keep it a secret to keep the room a secret for your grow?
-murder weapons etc

pretty hard question considering secret rooms are awesome!specially underground!?!?!?!?!

i bet the bones would be older then you so they couldnt pin you for anything. what if the remains arent that old? =p


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 12, 2011)

Pics Pics Pics!!!


----------



## GreenTigerCA (Jan 12, 2011)

So what ever happened to this secret new grow space????


----------



## stelthy (Jan 13, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Now you just need to build one of these:
> 
> View attachment 1378138


Yeah man that would be sweet! A secret door to a newly discovered secret door  As its a possibility what would you do if there was a putty in there? If you called the '1time' it could blow your chances of a dream grow room and if you didn't would you just leave the skeleton bones etc in there ? Or take 'em out to the desert and leave em some place ? - STELTHY


----------



## EvolAlex (Jan 13, 2011)

THat is a true blessing from God himself. LOL nice


----------



## HowzerMD (Jan 13, 2011)

If it's all been closed off for that long and there aren't any smells I'd imagine the only human remnants would be skeletons. That is, if you do in fact have dead people behind that door. Anyway I say stop being a noodle 'bout it and just open the fawkin door already . If there was something SO damn hazardous to your health/safety you would already know it by now having lived in the place for 2 years. But who knows. Maybe the entrance to an abandoned nuclear weapons facility with leaking radiation? An old torture room filled with demons that rip your balls from your anus? Or is it the most empty, awesome space known to man ready for all of your growing pleasures? You will never know until you find out......


----------



## EvolAlex (Jan 13, 2011)

i think you are going to be one rich man. something important is behind that wall, only reason i can see why it's so hidden, or you might just finally find tupac's body.


----------



## Zheol (Jan 13, 2011)

If it's a body it non other then Jimmy Hoffa


----------



## suTraGrow (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow i gotta see pics of this one PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!


----------



## mrgreengrower (Jan 13, 2011)

It's like Christmas eve come on all ready I want too see chop chop


----------



## anonymous4289 (Jan 13, 2011)

neosapien said:


> Alright sorry to keep you all in suspense! I'm afraid I'm going to keep you in it alittle longer as I've decided not to enter until I get supplies to quarantine it again just in case there are animals or mold or something of that nature, I'm sorry but the wifey insists!! So not to leave you empty handed here are some pics of said secret door and I promise I will get to Lowes early tomorrow and have juicy pics up in a timely manner!! Peace.
> 
> View attachment 1377952View attachment 1377953



Your wife is holding us back. Just 'accidentally' trip her into the room, then yell "I'll Save You!" and dive into the room like you're superman. As long as the floor isn't covered with giant rusty nails or shards of glass you'll be fine. If in fact the floor iscovered in giant rusty nails and shards of glass... well... I'm sorry for your loss. (but she really was holding us back man...)

lol, i'm kidding.. Better to be safe than inhale some crazy ass mold spores that end up killing you... that's what I always say.


EDIT: I thought about it and I was wrong, fuck the mold spores, just get in there!


----------



## Wezzy (Jan 13, 2011)

yeh *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!! 


*


----------



## stelthy (Jan 13, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> Wow i gotta see pics of this one PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!


We've already seen the hidden door, so it did happen! We are all just waiting in suspense to see whats behind it!! Saying pics or it didn't happen is retarded, when he's uploaded a pic of the hidden door already! 

Please hurry up n get in there man, I am itching to find out  - STELTHY


----------



## suTraGrow (Jan 13, 2011)

stelthy said:


> We've already seen the hidden door, so it did happen! We are all just waiting in suspense to see whats behind it!! Saying pics or it didn't happen is retarded, when he's uploaded a pic of the hidden door already!
> 
> Please hurry up n get in there man, I am itching to find out  - STELTHY


Wow i analogize i offended you calm down friend. No reason to get your panty's in a bunch it was just a motivating post smoke a joint no reason to be a douche.


----------



## Japanfreak (Jan 13, 2011)

neosapien said:


> I'm sorry but the wifey insists!!


If you listened to women who would they have to bitch at when things go wrong. Take a deep breath and run in and snap one.


----------



## fatality (Jan 13, 2011)

what if it is jesus's real final resting place....... then you are fucked. or maybe it was a old sacrificial alter area riddled with hex's and pentagrams all over the walls.... gotta watch out fer dem demons


----------



## stelthy (Jan 13, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> Wow i analogize i offended you calm down friend. No reason to get your panty's in a bunch it was just a motivating post smoke a joint no reason to be a douche.


I aint offended man, I figured a statement like that was out of line or or inaccurate and figured you must have browsed through the thread and missed the pics he put up earlier! I get the motivational pretence behind it.. But whats the deal with panties and douche lol omg dude! come on lol - STELTHY


----------



## gumball (Jan 13, 2011)

its just salt and pepper shakers! salt and pepper shakers that are begging you to come in and throw them away so they can rest in peace and the birth of a beautiful new grow space can live on in their glory. 

old salt and pepper shakers can be worth a bunch by the way


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 13, 2011)

Bitches dont know bout my bastement ¬_¬


----------



## skolar182 (Jan 13, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I aint offended man, I figured a statement like that was out of line or or inaccurate and figured you must have browsed through the thread and missed the pics he put up earlier! I get the motivational pretence behind it.. But whats the deal with panties and douche lol omg dude! come on lol - STELTHY


That's what I was thinking. I think he's ass backwards, he's the one that needs to chill!


----------



## TheJointProject (Jan 13, 2011)

ok....I'm jumping on board here....
let's see it. Gotta be something in there or no reason to hide it.
get your gas mask and hop in. subbed for pics


----------



## anonymous4289 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm calling it right now (hopefully). He's going to find a shovel. Maybe some other tools or somethin but definitely a shovel.


OR

This is a prank and those are someone else's pictures and he never comes back, leaving everyone in suspense, haha.


----------



## EvolAlex (Jan 13, 2011)

anonymous4289 said:


> This is a prank and those are someone else's pictures and he never comes back, leaving everyone in suspense, haha.


that would fucking suck, but i doubt it. AT most he opens it, instantly becomes a rich man and says fuck rollitup


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 13, 2011)

nine pages two pics of a door?????????????


----------



## gumball (Jan 13, 2011)

Well better than 20 pages and no pic's! 

He's at lowes this very minute


----------



## echonc (Jan 13, 2011)

Its still early give the man at least 3 more hours to get the supply's from Lowes that he said he needed. I wanna see whats inside just as bad as everyone else, just give it more time. Smoke a J or something and forget about it for a bit.


----------



## Dropastone (Jan 13, 2011)

I love a good mystery/suspense/thriller/horror. Although if it were me, I would have already went through the damn door already.


----------



## timtebow420 (Jan 13, 2011)

Who out of everybody that has been apart of this thread would have actually waited to go in the room?? Me personally high or not would not have had a second thought about checking it out and seeing whats inside.. This guys must some sort of paranoid schizo or something...My wife would have been all like honey don't go in there and I woulda been like "why dont you go and do some dishes. leave the danger to the man and how about some breakfast or sumptin...Just open the door buddy!


----------



## EvolAlex (Jan 13, 2011)

timtebow420 said:


> Who out of everybody that has been apart of this thread would have actually waited to go in the room?? Me personally high or not would not have had a second thought about checking it out and seeing whats inside.. This guys must some sort of paranoid schizo or something...My wife would have been all like honey don't go in there and I woulda been like "why dont you go and do some dishes. leave the danger to the man and how about some breakfast or sumptin...Just open the door buddy!


ditto.. if there is a hidden room in my house ill spend the rest of the night turning it into a grow room.


----------



## essie (Jan 13, 2011)

A few years back, I was viewing a property for sale. I noticed a plywood wall, where the rest of them were concrete. The owner said it had been there since she moved in 30 years ago, So with permission, I yanked that wall open and it turned out to be a big cold room... Empty with spider webs.. I went into the room before I even put an offer on the property, and there are people who need protection before investigating a space they already own! Wow


----------



## flamdrags420 (Jan 13, 2011)

timtebow420 said:


> Who out of everybody that has been apart of this thread would have actually waited to go in the room?? Me personally high or not would not have had a second thought about checking it out and seeing whats inside.. This guys must some sort of paranoid schizo or something...My wife would have been all like honey don't go in there and I woulda been like "why dont you go and do some dishes. leave the danger to the man and how about some breakfast or sumptin...Just open the door buddy!


Ya I'm with you here my man. I guess it just depends on how well he knows his house and it's environment and proximity of outside life. I would have at least opened it and popped a flash light at the entrance.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Jan 13, 2011)

EvolAlex said:


> ditto.. if there is a hidden room in my house ill spend the rest of the night turning it into a grow room.


I'd have 2 20 Amp circuits in there before the night was done.


----------



## TicTic (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow!
thats got to be exciting i want to get a house with a basement and build a 'false' room in there somewhere
(i just think its cool) and a good place to have my laboratory.
Definitely going to sub if you decide to start converting this into a grow room and gratz on the sweet find.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 13, 2011)

killer mold spores? 




open the fucking door already.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 13, 2011)

I didnt wanna do this but...Some one has to step up. Im comeing over right fuckin now to open that door! Im bringin a seed in soil and alil hps! Ill give the ppl what they want lol!!!!


----------



## stelthy (Jan 13, 2011)

And behind the door is............................................. ??? - STELTHY


----------



## freakishlyyellow (Jan 13, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> careful, you might step thru that door and end up outside.


 i laughed my ass off , cause thats what i was thinkn readn all this shit


----------



## feva (Jan 13, 2011)

yeah i think your goin to be disappointed it does prob go nowhere they probably filled in where steps use to be to get in the basement from outside. hopefully im wrong and u found there old grow room. best of luck and man up and get that door out of there my wife wouldnt have a say in the matter. my house my room im goin in


----------



## 420 Dream Team (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a magic door in my basement it technically was a root cellar back in the day.... mine is like 7 x 7 X 7.....


----------



## Indoors (Jan 13, 2011)

looks like a cold room that was later covered in plastic to keep the draft out. I doubt anyone would put a door to the room where they buried or hid anything.
Borrow a respirator mask and go in there. Otherwise, are you going to hire a contractor to go in to your 'secret room'?

I'd stick an ozone generator in there for a couple days, and then get to work cleaning cobwebs.


----------



## bobbypyn (Jan 13, 2011)

has this joker still not uploaded a damned picture!?! SERIOUSLY? cuz of MOLD!?!? GMAFB!!! duct tape a camera to your chicks cat, set the auto timer & toss that sucker in there already! This is a recurring dream of mine... finding the room, not the cat part....ok, the cat part too. 

make sure the flash is on & don't tape over the lens.


----------



## Fazz (Jan 13, 2011)

neosapien said:


> i know right!!! I bought the place over 2 years ago and had no idea!!! The old owners didn't say word one either, which leads me to believe for 20 some years neither did they!!!!!! I feel like batman and shit!!


lol .
To the pot cave !!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 13, 2011)

rofl^^^^hahaha


----------



## smokeless22 (Jan 13, 2011)

this is killing me! GO INSIDE!


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 13, 2011)

dude the only supplies i would need is a 2x4 for protection, a tshirt over my mouth and nose, and a flashlight 
what else could you possibly need ? MAN UP !!! lol jk

Make sure you kick down the door so we get that dramatic effect like in the movies


----------



## freakishlyyellow (Jan 13, 2011)

b0ring.................................


----------



## kevin (Jan 13, 2011)

just grab a water hose, scrub brush, and a bottle of bleach. this room needs to be put to work.



smokeless22 said:


> this is killing me! GO INSIDE!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 13, 2011)

fucking enough let it die til he posts pics lol


----------



## klassifyme (Jan 13, 2011)

i just read 12 pages fuck, id kick that fucking door open the second i found it, lets see it already!


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 13, 2011)

LOL /facepalm! i read the whole thing, i want my time back! 

JP


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Jan 13, 2011)

Man Card Officially revoked.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 13, 2011)

rofl roger that


----------



## nothingtodeclare (Jan 13, 2011)

c'mon man i in the uk an the suspense is killing me i with every1 else that door would been off its hinges before you could say grow room


----------



## nothingtodeclare (Jan 13, 2011)

time to call ghost busters m8


----------



## lonestand (Jan 13, 2011)

ok subed i gotta see in the pot cave


----------



## webb107 (Jan 13, 2011)

..................................................................


----------



## irish farmer (Jan 13, 2011)

I say its B.S


----------



## freakishlyyellow (Jan 13, 2011)

who in here wouldnt have at least opened the damn door and looked i think he ended up outside and cant remember how to get back in hahahaha


----------



## nothingtodeclare (Jan 13, 2011)

i tell you whats happened he's opened the door to paralell world with infinite possibilities an got lost look for the tardis or find the doctor fuck i high


----------



## heavy.bass69 (Jan 13, 2011)

where are the pictures?!?!? 14 pages of suspense!!!


----------



## TicTic (Jan 13, 2011)

thats what was in the dark secret room.
the room will stay a secret.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 13, 2011)

Hmm... The plot thickens !! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 13, 2011)

TicTic said:


> thats what was in the dark secret room.
> the room will stay a secret.


Lol thats harsh but funny  I would like to know whats going on though - STELTHY


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 13, 2011)

Glad I just read this yesterday, I thought someone bumped an older thread where he found a space with old planters and everything. By now I woulda been mad if I put it in subbed threads, so for those who did, sorry for yet another false alarm.


----------



## freakishlyyellow (Jan 13, 2011)

thats what it looks like when " my ex " bends over they nick named her dugout hahaha


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd love to dig a hole to Australia in a secret room in my basement. That would be fun 

What can i say, saw the pic of the death hole and first thing i thought was let's dig to australia  

From the pic i can't quite understand how the door was never noticed before, it's even got a big wooden frame around it.


----------



## Sarshurl (Jan 13, 2011)

Has anyone seen being john malkovich ??


----------



## jeeba (Jan 13, 2011)

Is that a pic of the money pit in canada? stelthy


----------



## stelthy (Jan 13, 2011)

jeeba said:


> Is that a pic of the money pit in canada? stelthy


I dunno man I copied it from tictac - STELTHY


----------



## DaLeftHandMan (Jan 13, 2011)

shiiit..thot i might actually get to see something in pic-form.

seriously tho, its rediculous to not just peak in and make sure theres nothing that needs immediate attention in the room. if he said it was 10x10 or whatever, then he MUST have seen something..idk, but i wouldnt be able to wait, mold spores or whateverthefuck, im too curious to not look. and more then likely, depending on the age of the home, it might just be a storm shelter or old storage room that was just drafty and cold and got plastic'd up, then forgot or uncared about and got walled off..*shrugs shoulders* alot of drama for probably nothing. but it DOES send my mind down all sorts of avenues of what-might-be. 

ide just have the testicular fortitude to investigate. lol


----------



## HowzerMD (Jan 13, 2011)

Fuckin-A guys, it's been A day. One day. He's obviously got a life outside of discovering what's in the secret room if he owns a house and has a wife. A job, kids to take care of, maybe lots of yard yard work to do. Normal people stuff. Shit guys, maybe he's just waiting until his wife isn't on the rag anymore so he can just go down there and tear it up, no questions asked. Maybe he did get sucked into an inter-dimensional portal, we have no idea. I'm tending to agree with fdd or gumball. A)It leads outside or into a pile of backfill. B) There's salt and pepper shakers.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 13, 2011)

BOO!!






i'm a mold spore.

did i scare you?


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 13, 2011)

Orrrr.. maybe whatever was in the room, ate him? He let it free to eat all of us. Now it has a craving for marijuana flavored humans. 

(I wonder if eating a stoner will give it the munchies)


----------



## splonewolf (Jan 13, 2011)

what kind of american does not have at least 3 spare gas masks after 9-11. buck up and go in there with a bandana over your face, ol' west style


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;_AASYGG7mrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AASYGG7mrw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Stroker (Jan 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;9giY58f-BYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9giY58f-BYg[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2011)

Bet it's covered in plastic cus it's drafty wihtout it


----------



## Auzzie07 (Jan 13, 2011)

Cool Green Day music video. I haven't seen that one before. Simple, but good.


----------



## Diggz (Jan 13, 2011)

how do u sub to a thread... i know im a scrub


----------



## Dick Moser (Jan 13, 2011)

you just did, you can aslo go to thread tools and sub to thread its right on every post


----------



## TicTic (Jan 13, 2011)

About the money pit question-
idk i googled pit of death and that came up haha.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 13, 2011)

its pod people..........


----------



## CALYPSO* (Jan 13, 2011)

......... whats up with that rooooom .....


----------



## jeeba (Jan 13, 2011)

The money pit is on Oak Island in Nova scotia some say its a sink hole some say its much much more.


----------



## Micromaster (Jan 13, 2011)

subd just incase something comes out of this


----------



## hotdogtc90 (Jan 13, 2011)

He sent me a pic of the opened door, he got all the supplys and his wife wanted to see what was in there, and this is what they got.....


----------



## AdamBlack760 (Jan 13, 2011)

i had a great time reading this and laughed like a sob keep it up


----------



## bloomfields (Jan 13, 2011)

Listen , you would have ran upstairs , told wife you found a door, before she could have said anything , i woulda been back down and through it ? mold spores ?? get the ferking bread knife and get your butt through there!!!!

OPEN THE FERKIN DOOR ALREADY , JESUS!


----------



## bloomfields (Jan 13, 2011)

Now im subbed, brilliant


----------



## neosapien (Jan 13, 2011)

Have alittle respect, this was quite a process.

Part1
[video=youtube;rMsKogcOZKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMsKogcOZKM[/video]

Part2
[video=youtube;nImEnZpY9Sc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nImEnZpY9Sc[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 13, 2011)

Dude! 

Those look like blackwidow webs. You're going to need to fumigate that room.


----------



## Dick Moser (Jan 13, 2011)

HAHA I had music playing on another tab but my volume was off so i turned it up when i played this and was like DAMN he even got a sicky soundstrack!!!!! aand that mask is better then the one i have to wear when i paint/scrape lead based houses so props on the mask bro. and p.s WHERE THE FUCK IS YOUR SHOOTY DUDE???? didnt your parents ever teach you never open a scary door with out your sawed off close at hand????


----------



## 420God (Jan 13, 2011)

Fucking awesome!!! Thank you for the video!! +rep to you!


----------



## Dick Moser (Jan 13, 2011)

im totally creeped out about what jeff domar left underneath that rubble but im subbed until you get greewn in there and then ever after, that this has got MAD potental, and i am SO freaking jealous. whats the natural temp down there do you think???


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Jan 13, 2011)

Watching Now this is epic.

Cracked us up +rep


----------



## bloomfields (Jan 13, 2011)

wow man i was on edge of my seat !!!!!!!
so.....whats the plan ??


----------



## bloomfields (Jan 13, 2011)

+ rep for vid and spider moment lol


----------



## jeeba (Jan 13, 2011)

Dont forget to give your grandpa his sweater back!But thats a awesome find!


----------



## WvMade (Jan 13, 2011)

DUDE THATS THE FUCKIN SHIT!!!!! you serously gotta do some remodeling and tur nthat into one BAD ASS grow OP 
sounds likes its time to get big contracting trash bags and clean that shit up bug bomb that shit i seen the roof and walls 
was prety scary i would get some of that Paint on rhino liner that shits bomb proof be a good sealant and keep shit from falling on your ass
omg i wish i was lucky enough to find that!! +ReP

Haha and yea the spider moment was funny as shit =D i like how you slowly checked the situation out before entering lol like sumthin was gonna jump out in get ya


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 13, 2011)

lmao that lil movie was scaryr than those paranormal activity movies lol +rep neosapien aKa young scorsese


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 13, 2011)

jeeba said:


> Dont forget to give your grandpa his sweater back!But thats a awesome find!


BUUUURRRNNNNN!!!!! lol


----------



## papa smoke (Jan 13, 2011)

that spider situation was a lil scary at first but funny as fuck hearing you scream lol too bad i wasnt geeked  but thats raw, better grow a jungle in there!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 13, 2011)

Water Cistern? Root Cellar for food too? What's above that dome of Brick? So many thoughts running through my head. Patience was worth it. + Rep.
Daniels


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 13, 2011)

thats awesome man lol reminds me of the secret entrance to the underground grow room in pineapple express.


----------



## WvMade (Jan 13, 2011)

Man how i wish i had a basement i can picture it now 2000watts of Greatness i would make it look like a jungle in there


----------



## echonc (Jan 13, 2011)

Find anything cool on the ground? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Buddy Magic (Jan 13, 2011)

hell yeah! that is an awsome thing to find wish I could find something as great as that! make a jungle my friend.


----------



## jeeba (Jan 13, 2011)

I would become a hermit!


----------



## *Kb* (Jan 13, 2011)

Video is awesome! Great Adventure!


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 13, 2011)

At first, when you dropped the camera, I thought you were doing a Blair Witch spoof until you said spider. I laughed my ass off. I get that way with centipedes. Not your common ordinary house centipedes but the huge ass foot long desert centipedes. God they are horrible. :: shudder ::


----------



## xglassstaticx (Jan 13, 2011)

hahahaha dude that was fuckin awsome lol i would have done the same thing if a spider was attacking me to lol

good find have fun cleaning it and geting it ready


----------



## beardo (Jan 13, 2011)

Its probably a root celler , you store food in their for the winter, rudabagers and beets and carrots and shit or maybe your house was underground rail road. I knew someone who grew up in an old underground railroad house...had a skinny ass hidden stairway small hidden room in attic it was a historical landmark we used to hang out in their.


----------



## OrezO (Jan 13, 2011)

Plastic over the door? Thats what I would do to cover up the smell of decomposition.

Be a true man & send your wife in there first!!


----------



## gumball (Jan 13, 2011)

old crematorium?

you can dig the floor out some and get some extra head room!! awesome find, and +rep. i knew you were coming back, even if it was after you got baked in your ACTUAL man cave!!! 

now give him his man card back, ok, after a one week suspension for the spider scream 

oh, and did see a crushed pack of Newports on the ground when you first walked in


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Jan 13, 2011)

Fake scream. Man card reinstated, although he will still need a check out card for his nads.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 13, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> At first, when you dropped the camera, I thought you were doing a Blair Witch spoof until you said spider. I laughed my ass off. I get that way with centipedes. Not your common ordinary house centipedes but the huge ass foot long desert centipedes. God they are horrible. :: shudder ::


me too about the blair witch comment. Pretty creepy I'd be looking for some bones or something.


----------



## HowzerMD (Jan 13, 2011)

That's fucking great. I'm stoked that I got to see the breaching of the secret door . So many possibilities... There's lots of work to be done if you plan on doing anything with that space. That's really cool though.


----------



## bangkok101 (Jan 13, 2011)

Your house is haunted. Haunt u seen any scary movies?


----------



## perkie (Jan 13, 2011)

Queef said:


> i would open it and throw my dog in their is she squeeled stay out if not its all good



lol to this 1.


----------



## devk (Jan 13, 2011)

Yo I think I saw a pop can on the ground you better see the date on that shit so you will have a idea when the last ppl were in there if it wasn't a can find something in there to give you a idea date on when a human was last in there man...What if I use to live at that house and know how to get into your op you got Balls for putting that shit on here man + REP lol


----------



## WvMade (Jan 13, 2011)

devk said:


> Yo I think I saw a pop can on the ground you better see the date on that shit so you will have a idea when the last ppl were in there if it wasn't a can find something in there to give you a idea date on when a human was last in there man...What if I use to live at that house and know how to get into your op you got Balls for putting that shit on here man + REP lol


Hey man thats my soda can!!!


----------



## djdestroyer (Jan 13, 2011)

That was awesome man... glad you took us along for the adventure. The mask totally makes you sound like Darth Vader which is badass but I was hoping for bones or something really crazy! Anyways, looks like a perfect setup bro, you could definitely get a nice grow going in there and maybe even vent through the brick manhole or the metal one. Have you found out where they go? Under a deck maybe? Covered in dirt?

Keep us posted!


----------



## klassifyme (Jan 13, 2011)

looks like the can was possibly dropped down the manhole it looked new


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 13, 2011)

WvMade said:


> Man how i wish i had a basement i can picture it now 2000watts of Greatness i would make it look like a jungle in there


only 2k watts !!!!!! fuck that try like 10k lol forest that fuckin bitch the fuck up. sick find man i cant believe that domed ceiling too sick hahahhaah HOLY FUCKIN SHIT SPIDERS AHHH!! ROFL


----------



## TicTic (Jan 13, 2011)

Dig and look for bodies! 

but seriously whats up with that little sewer man hole deal? i hope that does not lead up to the surface or something
would be cool as hell for like a secret entrance lol but would be a deal killer for a grow room! seal that b i t c h off

anyway thanks for the video beats that hell outta pics +rep 

keep us updated


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 13, 2011)

nothin an arc welder cant fix


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jan 13, 2011)

20 pages of funny comments Great vid ! thanks for taking the time


----------



## Withthebiscuit (Jan 13, 2011)

had me on the edge of my seat awesome!
you get kudos for going in their i would've brought like at least
4 people just incase and a dog lol you have been blessed with a huge room now take advantage


----------



## neosapien (Jan 13, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Dude!
> 
> Those look like blackwidow webs. You're going to need to fumigate that room.


Fogger check


Dick Moser said:


> im totally creeped out about what jeff domar left underneath that rubble but im subbed until you get greewn in there and then ever after, that this has got MAD potental, and i am SO freaking jealous. whats the natural temp down there do you think???


 Not sure but I imagine 55 right?


bloomfields said:


> wow man i was on edge of my seat !!!!!!!
> so.....whats the plan ??


 Not sure maybe move the op in there. 1/2 the size of current set-upthough.


jeeba said:


> Dont forget to give your grandpa his sweater back!But thats a awesome find!


 That was the best kind of sweater. Free.


echonc said:


> Find anything cool on the ground? Thanks for sharing!


 Just Coal, glass, oil bottle


Carne Seca said:


> At first, when you dropped the camera, I thought you were doing a Blair Witch spoof until you said spider. I laughed my ass off. I get that way with centipedes. Not your common ordinary house centipedes but the huge ass foot long desert centipedes. God they are horrible. :: shudder ::


 It was a Blair Witch thing but I thought if I made the prestige a spider it would be more comical. Glad you liked it!


gumball said:


> old crematorium?
> 
> you can dig the floor out some and get some extra head room!! awesome find, and +rep. i knew you were coming back, even if it was after you got baked in your ACTUAL man cave!!!
> now give him his man card back, ok, after a one week suspension for the spider scream
> oh, and did see a crushed pack of Newports on the ground when you first walked in


 Good idea with the digging. Don't remember the cigs. 


HowzerMD said:


> That's fucking great. I'm stoked that I got to see the breaching of the secret door . So many possibilities... There's lots of work to be done if you plan on doing anything with that space. That's really cool though.


 Thanks for being the only reasonable one earlier.


devk said:


> Yo I think I saw a pop can on the ground you better see the date on that shit so you will have a idea when the last ppl were in there if it wasn't a can find something in there to give you a idea date on when a human was last in there man...What if I use to live at that house and know how to get into your op you got Balls for putting that shit on here man + REP lol


 Best by 6/18/94


djdestroyer said:


> That was awesome man... glad you took us along for the adventure. The mask totally makes you sound like Darth Vader which is badass but I was hoping for bones or something really crazy! Anyways, looks like a perfect setup bro, you could definitely get a nice grow going in there and maybe even vent through the brick manhole or the metal one. Have you found out where they go? Under a deck maybe? Covered in dirt?
> 
> Keep us posted!


 I haven't seen the exit but placement would be under my deck/porch.

Thanks for all the comments, twas a fun thread. You guys crack me up. +rep where deserved.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 13, 2011)

I thought Blair witch at 1st also esp. after the camera dropped...lol I think that is cool as hell!! I hope you do clean that shit up and make a sweet grow room outta that weird ass space domed room u got there. +rep for ya btw


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 13, 2011)

That was great and funny as shit..we can call you spider man....plus rep...


----------



## splonewolf (Jan 13, 2011)

nice he went to narnia...anyone else see vertical grow in the circular room?


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 13, 2011)

what about a old storm room? i wanna know what it was used for and why the hell is was sealed off like that...weird. lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 13, 2011)

wannaquickee said:


> what about a old storm room? i wanna know what it was used for and why the hell is was sealed off like that...weird. lol


 yeah me too!


----------



## neosapien (Jan 13, 2011)

wannaquickee said:


> what about a old storm room? i wanna know what it was used for and why the hell is was sealed off like that...weird. lol





bassman999 said:


> yeah me too!


I think it started out as a cistern used to collect rain water, then was revamped into a coal room. I imagine it was sealed off because it was dangerous/insurance reasons.


----------



## tje22 (Jan 13, 2011)

Great thread man +rep, Lots of potential there. Got a stepped clone/mom/veg room and a giant flower room. I wouldnt even know were to start.


----------



## essie (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm surprised you didn't wear a back brace to protect yorself from all the pulling, and straining your back. A helmet, knee pads, cup, and bullet proof vest too.. 

I tease, but I already died laughing when I saw you with the mask  .. I'm sure it was the smart thing to do, but tons of funny..

Great find guy! Now what to do with the space.. :O 

what's above the doors/holes above?


----------



## EvolAlex (Jan 13, 2011)

that is some crazy shit man... +rep. the wait was most deifnately worth it. That is some trippy shit, i couldnt imagine that happening to me. I would be scared shitless to go in there. You should do some edits to that first video man. Throw some scary music on and then when you drop the cam and scream just end it.. That would get hella hits and make for a good vid. Thanks for sharing man.


----------



## BlazedWaffles26 (Jan 13, 2011)

Best Thread In A Long Time!!! I Jumped at the spider part!!! hahahaha +Rep!


----------



## Auzzie07 (Jan 13, 2011)

gumball said:


> old crematorium?
> 
> you can dig the floor out some and get some extra head room!! awesome find, and +rep. i knew you were coming back, even if it was after you got baked in your ACTUAL man cave!!!
> 
> ...


 I thought it looked like a pretty tall room. Neosapien, can you give us a rough estimate of diameter and height of the room? A circle room with the hatch at the top would be perfect for venting out air (Pending what it goes out to).

Also, you could easily build a false wall on hinges or something to hide the entrance to the grow room. Have your own secret cellar; one of my own personal dreams to pull a book on a bookshelf and it swivel open to reveal my garden.


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Jan 13, 2011)

neosapien said:


> Have alittle respect, this was quite a process.
> 
> Part1
> 
> ...


Videos, now that's impressive!

- Grow'N'Smoke


----------



## Eviljay (Jan 13, 2011)

2 things:

1.) You should have taped a second video where you have a buddy put on a Predetor mask or something, tape the plastic back up, and do the first video over, then when you open the door, Predetor Head eats you..... Have that video e first. Then post the actual forst video...

2.) That 2 part spray insulation that the insulate like pole barns and garage doors with would be money in here. It'd seal it, insulate it, and give it some additional structural stability. I think its something that might have to be professionally installed though.. It's not all crazy like normal spray foam can shit. This is about 3/4 inch thick hard foam and its uniform....

Props on showing back with video.. Gas mask and all.


----------



## 6hate0core7 (Jan 14, 2011)

Laughed hard, sweet room man. +rep


----------



## xaraph (Jan 14, 2011)

I almost shit my pants when you screamed.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 14, 2011)

Fuckin' A man! Jackpot  Its going to take a while to clear it all out... What does your wife make of it all? I agree with that other dude.. circ wield the man hole covers shut with no leaks, also make sure the metal lids are covered from the outside and are either concreted over or hidden with something long term. I would Use the most discrete holes as vents/outtakes and run ducting as low profile as possible so it blends in to the outside/surrounding area's. 

I would also make sure the brick dome section was concreted smooth in fact..I'd prob go all out n really re-decorate make it all smooth. It'll be like a cool grow Iglu... I gotta tell you man its well exciting *REP* for the vids too  This is gunna be one hell of a cool thread and what a way to start things off!! This has gotta be one of the Top 10 RIU projects out there  

Keep adding pics so we can see how things progress, As far as lighting goes 3 or 4X 600s would be cool in there  Are you/have you been tempted to go up n see where the stairway leads to ??

I can't wait to see how this turns out I may well ware out my* REP* button  lol  !! Anyhow good job for going in there and reporting back with the video  I will be watching this thread for updates..I'am well jealous  - STELTHY


----------



## nothingtodeclare (Jan 14, 2011)

man thats the shit right there sort water sepage out with some kinda waterproof membrane on the walls with a gulley at bottow to drain water sepage outside then plaster over membrane to make a nice flat domed room add your mylar or paint with matt brilliant white add one of these on the top of the dome




with 4 x 600w-1000w digitalzzzz an then which system you would run what ever your preferance an that would be the shit right there damn i wish i had that room you've even got a hole at the top of that domed room for extraction bro you could do so much with that i'll be watching just to see how it all turns out just one thing riuers how do you subb to thread peace


----------



## lonestand (Jan 14, 2011)

cool video and lol at the girlish spider scream classic, good luck and rep to you!


----------



## Krang (Jan 14, 2011)

Haha! This made me very happy. Especially the scream. I hate spiders too, man. 

Almost definitely an old cistern 

Check into the asbestos possibility, though. At first I kind of rolled my eyes when I saw you brought a mask in, but on second thought, and after having seen that gnarly room, it was probably a wise precaution. It doesn't appear insulated at all, but who knows what the fuck they used in those old houses. Be careful tracking that shit back into your main living space, too.

Glad you came back to us. At first I had thought that the mystery would go permanently unsolved. It's almost too perfect NOT to use. You could set it up so that nobody would find that in a million years. The bookcase suggestion may have been hyperbole, but it's definitely possible to stealth that thing out.

Where on earth do those stairs lead?


----------



## bloomfields (Jan 14, 2011)

i read the whole thread again and just rolled about lol , gotta not blaze daytimes !!


----------



## grow plenty (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks for the videos....i truely thought this was another tafbang thread....IM SO VERY SORRY....peace


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Jan 14, 2011)

Krang said:


> Where on earth do those stairs lead?


Heaven obv:

[video=youtube;w9TGj2jrJk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9TGj2jrJk8[/video]


----------



## gumball (Jan 14, 2011)

Under his porch. He mentioned that it would probably be under his porch now. Makes sense with the 2 by rafter/joist looking things at the top of the stairs. That's the mom/clone area 

Sorry, they don't lead up to heaven, they lead down to heaven though


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 14, 2011)

oh man, i giggled my butt off all the way through this thread. thanks for the videos, they rock. if you do use it then i would most def put some kind of supports in there, woul'nt want your babies (or your head) to get crushed from the drastic changes in temps that will be going on in there. but you probably already know that. i am sub'd to see what goes down, or up. lol


----------



## webb107 (Jan 14, 2011)

+REP for the find man, I nearly died laughing when u seen the spider  Whats the plan now?


----------



## neosapien (Jan 14, 2011)

Auzzie07 said:


> I thought it looked like a pretty tall room. Neosapien, can you give us a rough estimate of diameter and height of the room? A circle room with the hatch at the top would be perfect for venting out air (Pending what it goes out to).
> Also, you could easily build a false wall on hinges or something to hide the entrance to the grow room. Have your own secret cellar; one of my own personal dreams to pull a book on a bookshelf and it swivel open to reveal my garden.


 I would say it's close to what another poster said 7x7x7 alittle taller than 7 in the center obviously.


Eviljay said:


> 2 things:
> 1.) You should have taped a second video where you have a buddy put on a Predetor mask or something, tape the plastic back up, and do the first video over, then when you open the door, Predetor Head eats you..... Have that video e first. Then post the actual forst video...
> 2.) That 2 part spray insulation that the insulate like pole barns and garage doors with would be money in here. It'd seal it, insulate it, and give it some additional structural stability. I think its something that might have to be professionally installed though.. It's not all crazy like normal spray foam can shit. This is about 3/4 inch thick hard foam and its uniform....
> Props on showing back with video.. Gas mask and all.


 Haha, the videos a good idea. I'll look into the 2 part insulation thanks. The gas mask was for health reasons and to anonymize my self alittle. 


stelthy said:


> Fuckin' A man! Jackpot  Its going to take a while to clear it all out... What does your wife make of it all? I agree with that other dude.. circ wield the man hole covers shut with no leaks, also make sure the metal lids are covered from the outside and are either concreted over or hidden with something long term. I would Use the most discrete holes as vents/outtakes and run ducting as low profile as possible so it blends in to the outside/surrounding area's.
> I would also make sure the brick dome section was concreted smooth in fact..I'd prob go all out n really re-decorate make it all smooth. It'll be like a cool grow Iglu... I gotta tell you man its well exciting *REP* for the vids too  This is gunna be one hell of a cool thread and what a way to start things off!! This has gotta be one of the Top 10 RIU projects out there
> Keep adding pics so we can see how things progress, As far as lighting goes 3 or 4X 600s would be cool in there  Are you/have you been tempted to go up n see where the stairway leads to ??
> I can't wait to see how this turns out I may well ware out my* REP* button  lol  !! Anyhow good job for going in there and reporting back with the video  I will be watching this thread for updates..I'am well jealous  - STELTHY


 The wifey to be, Feb 3rd, thinks I should move my op in there so we can reclaim our 5th bedroom back and turn it into an aquaculture room. She doesn't puff but likes that I know how to garden. She also likes that it helped buy her car outright


nothingtodeclare said:


> man thats the shit right there sort water sepage out with some kinda waterproof membrane on the walls with a gulley at bottow to drain water sepage outside then plaster over membrane to make a nice flat domed room add your mylar or paint with matt brilliant white add one of these on the top of the dome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now that thing is awesome!


Krang said:


> Haha! This made me very happy. Especially the scream. I hate spiders too, man.
> 
> Almost definitely an old cistern
> 
> ...


 Yeah Unfortunately there is alittle Asbestos...SO ALL YOU FUCKERS THAT SAID I WAS A PUSSY AND YOU WOULD HAVE JUST RAN IN THERE...EAT A BAG OF DICKS.


Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Heaven obv:
> 
> [video=youtube;w9TGj2jrJk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9TGj2jrJk8[/video]


There are two paths, you can go by, but in the long run, theres still time to change the road you're on.-Great song


----------



## mrboots (Jan 14, 2011)

+rep for this whole thread. That video was funny as hell when you saw the spider. keep us posted on the transformation of that room in to a grow room, bomb shelter, S&M dungeon or what ever you are going to make it into.


----------



## SirXloin (Jan 14, 2011)

Look out for zombies, a gate way to hell, the Necronomicon, ect.


----------



## ValleGrown (Jan 14, 2011)

That's so cool I can wait to see the eerie pics of this. Hopefully there are ghosts in the pics lol jk


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 14, 2011)

Mudslide9791 said:


> Wow, awesome. Maybe you'll find something cool in there like a dead body laying over sacks of unmarked bank bills from a heist or something........................I'm so stoned


I'm not baked and I was thinking something quite similar. 

Like *The Cask of Amontillado* by Edgar Allen Poe.

To the OP: Congratulations!

A grower's dream come true.


----------



## ValleGrown (Jan 14, 2011)

anonymous4289 said:


> Your wife is holding us back. Just 'accidentally' trip her into the room, then yell "I'll Save You!" and dive into the room like you're superman. As long as the floor isn't covered with giant rusty nails or shards of glass you'll be fine. If in fact the floor iscovered in giant rusty nails and shards of glass... well... I'm sorry for your loss. (but she really was holding us back man...)
> 
> lol, i'm kidding.. Better to be safe than inhale some crazy ass mold spores that end up killing you... that's what I always say.
> 
> ...


This is the most awesome post o have err read lol marijuana is fantastic


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 14, 2011)

This thread DEFINITELY delivers. 

<insert thisthreaddelivers.jpg here>


----------



## ZenOne (Jan 14, 2011)

AWSOME DUDE! +repp!
and subbb'd cant wait to see what you do with the who thing!


----------



## Queef (Jan 14, 2011)

LOL have u ever seen the movie the ring? Also u probably just ruined the structural integrity of your house that door was probably holding up your house lol


----------



## anonymous4289 (Jan 14, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> This is the most awesome post o have err read lol marijuana is fantastic



haha, thanks man. i figured noone got it, but you did, lol. and yes, marijuana is fantastic. 



Neosapien, this is amazing. Thanks for taking us on this journey with you. Keep updating us on your progress with this. Hell, keep this thread as your update/grow journal when you get to it, and when you start growing there just ask fdd to move this to the grow journal area. If you keep us updated this will be the best thread on RIU. Those stairs are pretty weird man, they looked like they belonged out on a street in the early 1900's. I smoked a nice big joint in preparation of watching those videos, and when i saw those rocks in the igloo I thought it was a mattress and pillow, LOL. I thought it was connected to a sewer by an underground tunnel system and someone was in there sleeping under your house. Just measure the steps to those man holes, then walk that distance upstairs along that line and you'll get an idea of where those manholes would lead up to. You should also dig down a few feet and make it flat/cement over it for a start. Digging a few feet down would also reveal buried bodies, if there happen to be any buried bodys.. it would also give you more height to grow 10lb trees (with adequate lighting, maybe a cooltube of vertical 1000w hps's (3 or 4) and grow monster sized trees around them in a circle, with additional lighting above each tree. I bet you could get 8 LARGE plants in there in a circle around 3 or 4 vert 1000w hps's. It has huge potential to be a dream grow room. There's just a lot of work ahead. good luck. keep us updated with those videos man, this is an awesome adventure for everyone. "Neosapien's 12,000w, eight 10lb tree secret underground igloo grow" LOL


----------



## neosapien (Jan 14, 2011)

Queef said:


> LOL have u ever seen the movie the ring? Also u probably just ruined the structural integrity of your house that door was probably holding up your house lol


The jack, cripple and king studs hold up a house, not the door. I know what I'm doing.


----------



## klassifyme (Jan 14, 2011)

neosapien said:


> The jack, cripple and king studs hold up a house, not the door. I know what I'm doing.


you just earned this carpenters respect


----------



## anonymous4289 (Jan 14, 2011)

Queef said:


> LOL have u ever seen the movie the ring? Also u probably just ruined the structural integrity of your house that door was probably holding up your house lol



LOL, the man hole above it is just the bottom of a well. Here is where the man hole leads to:












Is THIS your back yard? If so, take extreme caution, and if you have any pets, you probably shouldn't let them outside.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 14, 2011)

klassifyme said:


> you just earned this carpenters respect



Thanks bro, I know a thing or two about a thing or two. +rep for having a noble and dying occupation... Well in 24 hrs when I can give some more!


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Jan 14, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> This thread DEFINITELY delivers.
> 
> <insert thisthreaddelivers.jpg here>


----------



## stelthy (Jan 14, 2011)

You are probably already aware of this, but you can pour water on asbestos to make it less risky to move..I think it stops fragments from becoming air-born. And reduces the chances of inhalation, I'd still ware the gas mask just in case.

How do you plan to move all the rubble etc? are you going to get a skip and get rid of any other crap you have laying about too? am interested in your plan of action and what your next steps are going to be.. 

That's cool you sorted your Mrs - to be with a car - cash payment  I treat my Mrs when I can.. I d love to make enough to sort her out some new wheels though...oneday maybe  congrats on you setting a date hope all goes well  

Have you done anything else to the room yet? - STELTHY


----------



## Queef (Jan 14, 2011)

it was just a joke. ironworker gotta mess with the carpenter.thats the way its is good luck with the room bro


----------



## spiderweber420 (Jan 14, 2011)

+rep for having a noble and dying occupation... Anyone need a house built? My trade is dying. I say we burn down a few structures to make room to build new ones then it will be a noble and prosperous occupation. Excellent thread by the way awesome hilarious and suspenseful +REP


----------



## DaLeftHandMan (Jan 14, 2011)

very interesting. i resind my testicular joke from my previous post, you did a good job posting the vid and all man! i didnt read anything past the vid, but you are correct, thats a cistern(sp) or water retention well. most homes that were 'settled' long ago didnt have the modern ammenities like we have, plumbing and running water..so..they had to adjust and aquire water naturally! rain. so they would did these 100' deep wells right next to the house, USUALLY with easy access from the house, to get their water. the bell housing was the first sign. you must have an old house. but i figured that from the 2x8 floor trusses and that HUGE header over said door.(im an architect, i know things lol) yeah, i said to myself "that DEF wasnt part of his house" lol i didnt see that spider but i would have reacted the same way! too damn funny. my buddy actually has one just like this in his house, we were gonna set up his grow room in it initially, but when we saw how much it leaked and its overall moisture-dampened mold-loving area, we decided against putting it there..you CAN get that area in good shape..itll just take some time and alot of effort towards water proofing. +rep


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ha, this is cool.
I never heard of a cistern before. learn something new every day. My guess was a coal furnace was used there, the steps on the laft was where they brought the coal in, either that or dropped through the opening on the ceiling.

Man, I would bring a hose down there, Lightly spray it down to contain any loose mold spores, haul out all the crap. run power in there and lay down those 16" square concrete bricks then dump some sand and sweep it all around to fill the cracks. set up some ventilation, line the walls with panda sheeting and presto flower room. I would use the old steps for the clones and as they grow taller just move them down a step. 

Congrats man, Awesome room.


----------



## HowzerMD (Jan 14, 2011)

No problem neosapian. Sometimes I think it's funny that no body realizes there is a life outside of their own..I'm stoked to see what happens. Shoot, if I was near there I'd be helping shovel that son'bitch out. Finding an old giant relic like this is cool on it's own, but starting the grow room build in there will be something else entirely. I'd say one of your biggest hurdles is first going to be an inspection to see if the room is structurally sound enough to occupy on a regular basis. If it was originally sealed up for safety/insurance reasons GOOD LUCK getting things approved by modern building inspectors/engineers. Cisterns aren't exactly common anymore so I can't imagine any of that is up to today's standard. Shoot, there wasn't even a standard in the US until part way into the 20th century. There's a good chance the work that went into this is one of a kind or one of few.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 14, 2011)

stelthy said:


> You are probably already aware of this, but you can pour water on asbestos to make it less risky to move..I think it stops fragments from becoming air-born. And reduces the chances of inhalation, I'd still ware the gas mask just in case.
> How do you plan to move all the rubble etc? are you going to get a skip and get rid of any other crap you have laying about too? am interested in your plan of action and what your next steps are going to be..
> That's cool you sorted your Mrs - to be with a car - cash payment  I treat my Mrs when I can.. I d love to make enough to sort her out some new wheels though...oneday maybe  congrats on you setting a date hope all goes well
> Have you done anything else to the room yet? - STELTHY


 I found out about the water removal this morning when I wiki'd asbestos, thanks for the tip though. The only other thing I have done is thrown in a bug bomb and made a temporary door again. After I thoroughly inspect it I will decide where to go from there. Either way I will probably add some 4x6's just to be safe. If the plan allows a grow op I will grab the old wheelbarrow and wheel it too my giant hole in the ground, which was once a giant root cellar.


DaLeftHandMan said:


> very interesting. i resind my testicular joke from my previous post, you did a good job posting the vid and all man! i didnt read anything past the vid, but you are correct, thats a cistern(sp) or water retention well. most homes that were 'settled' long ago didnt have the modern ammenities like we have, plumbing and running water..so..they had to adjust and aquire water naturally! rain. so they would did these 100' deep wells right next to the house, USUALLY with easy access from the house, to get their water. the bell housing was the first sign. you must have an old house. but i figured that from the 2x8 floor trusses and that HUGE header over said door.(im an architect, i know things lol) yeah, i said to myself "that DEF wasnt part of his house" lol i didnt see that spider but i would have reacted the same way! too damn funny. my buddy actually has one just like this in his house, we were gonna set up his grow room in it initially, but when we saw how much it leaked and its overall moisture-dampened mold-loving area, we decided against putting it there..you CAN get that area in good shape..itll just take some time and alot of effort towards water proofing. +rep


 Haha Yeah it's old but Ill take the pepsi challenge anyday on it's integrity against any of these "new" houses. It's solid 2x6 wall studs 16 oc, fireblock, soldiers the whole 9 yards.


HowzerMD said:


> No problem neosapian. Sometimes I think it's funny that no body realizes there is a life outside of their own..I'm stoked to see what happens. Shoot, if I was near there I'd be helping shovel that son'bitch out. Finding an old giant relic like this is cool on it's own, but starting the grow room build in there will be something else entirely. I'd say one of your biggest hurdles is first going to be an inspection to see if the room is structurally sound enough to occupy on a regular basis. If it was originally sealed up for safety/insurance reasons GOOD LUCK getting things approved by modern building inspectors/engineers. Cisterns aren't exactly common anymore so I can't imagine any of that is up to today's standard. Shoot, there wasn't even a standard in the US until part way into the 20th century. There's a good chance the work that went into this is one of a kind or one of few.


 Yeah ain't nobody but me and my fam gonna see that bitch.


----------



## stoneruk (Jan 14, 2011)

Just read the whole thread..LOL excellent!!! 

The vid was brilliant, you sounded like "The Waterboy" when you were screaming lol... +rep for vids'n'pics and secret room is sweet!


----------



## AdamBlack760 (Jan 14, 2011)

mrboots said:


> +rep for this whole thread. That video was funny as hell when you saw the spider. keep us posted on the transformation of that room in to a grow room, bomb shelter, S&M dungeon or what ever you are going to make it into.


if no plants im down with the whole sex dungeon thing


----------



## auldone (Jan 14, 2011)

I didn't read through all the posts but the room looks like my Aunts cellar area in Oklahoma. It was built like yours. It was where an old coal furnace was. The round hole was where the exaust was in her house and the square door was where they would load the coal from outside. I'm guessing that the door you went through is accessed from within your house. Not outside, right? Any who good job on the vid and best of luck with whatever you do with your new/old room!


----------



## lonestand (Jan 14, 2011)

I think this one wins most original topic award lol

I would think a nice auto water system is in order here! i would use rain water colector above ground and route fresh rain water to a resivor and watering system in you room!


----------



## elementality (Jan 14, 2011)

dude nice find. how are you planning on framing it up?


----------



## Tamorin (Jan 14, 2011)

Man I was on a adventure there. Best of luck gonna be alot of work but im sure its gonna be amazing


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2011)

nothingtodeclare said:


> man thats the shit right there sort water sepage out with some kinda waterproof membrane on the walls with a gulley at bottow to drain water sepage outside then plaster over membrane to make a nice flat domed room add your mylar or paint with matt brilliant white add one of these on the top of the dome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that a pic of a light mover or something? If so that would be cool, a few lights on movers would do wonders for a domed grow room!


----------



## fatality (Jan 14, 2011)

anonymous4289 said:


> LOL, the man hole above it is just the bottom of a well. Here is where the man hole leads to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we have an old well under our kitchen floor that looks like it is straight outta the ring, it's scary.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2011)

Damn Fatality that is funny shit!


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 14, 2011)

With that mask on in your video you sounded like every fast food drive through I've been to. I kept having flashbacks of talking into clown's faces ... and listening to you breath through that mask I kept expecting you to say "Luke, I'm your father."

It's a shame you didn't find Jimmy Hoffa. It would have made you rich.


----------



## HowzerMD (Jan 14, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> With that mask on in your video you sounded like every fast food drive through I've been to. I kept having flashbacks of talking into clown's faces ... and listening to you breath through that mask I kept expecting you to say "Luke, I'm your father."
> 
> It's a shame you didn't find Jimmy Hoffa. It would have made you rich.


Heh heh. Clown.

EDIT :


----------



## nothingtodeclare (Jan 15, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Is that a pic of a light mover or something? If so that would be cool, a few lights on movers would do wonders for a domed grow room!


 yes mate just attach your lights on to each strute an va va voom spins around the brightest disco ball youve ever seen thats why i showed it as you said would do wonders in doomed room better than the jupiter 2 light movers that go back an forth there all right but even in square type room these circular light movers would be better excellent light coverage


----------



## nothingtodeclare (Jan 15, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> This is the most awesome post o have err read lol marijuana is fantastic


i agree mate vallegrown that shit was funny as hell an to the op this thread was great have not been on the edge of my seat in anticapation in along time especially reading threads in the forums i thought i was 9 years old again an just about to recieve the christmas present i have always wanted as peeps av said this thread delivers +rep for you my friend


----------



## nothingtodeclare (Jan 15, 2011)

anonymous4289 said:


> Your wife is holding us back. Just 'accidentally' trip her into the room, then yell "I'll Save You!" and dive into the room like you're superman. As long as the floor isn't covered with giant rusty nails or shards of glass you'll be fine. If in fact the floor iscovered in giant rusty nails and shards of glass... well... I'm sorry for your loss. (but she really was holding us back man...)
> 
> lol, i'm kidding.. Better to be safe than inhale some crazy ass mold spores that end up killing you... that's what I always say.
> 
> EDIT: I thought about it and I was wrong, fuck the mold spores, just get in there!


i agree with vallegrown this post was the funniest made me laught my bollocks off


----------



## stumps (Jan 15, 2011)

I want to know whats up with the little girl screams? Do they scare away the little critters? I've been away for a bit, Great thread to open up to. little girl screams love it.


----------



## bobbypyn (Jan 15, 2011)

splonewolf said:


> nice he went to narnia...anyone else see vertical grow in the circular room?


 ALREADY!!! he's got a concrete frame begging for two 1000 watters in cooltubes. superstoked.


----------



## sirtom68 (Jan 15, 2011)

Im still not convinced that this aint one of them AmityAmityAmityville Horror type rooms that kinda call's to ya late at night and grows arms and legs and thangs out of the walls.


----------



## jdizzle22 (Jan 17, 2011)

So any updates on whats going on?


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 17, 2011)

I wonder in what era the house was built .. along with the general area of location, like maybe in the Midwest of the U.S.? If old enough it is possible that an old cistern was altered into a place to hide runaway slaves, it could be a stop on the underground railroad. The man I was named after, a great, great grandfather ran an underground railroad stop from his business and it is now a historical site ... and it had tunnels and underground hidden rooms that were accessed through the basement and also came up in out-buildings like barns for multiple routes of entrance and escape. Then it might have just been altered to use for a cold room for keeping fruits and vegetables for a long time in the off season ... again depending on the era the house was built in.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 17, 2011)

My grandmother was the last of the Seventh Day Baptists in our family. She was my mother's mother. She was raised in Chattanooga Tenn. and came to New Mexico in 1918. She came to New Mexico on her own, met my sheep ranch owning grandfather and the rest is history. Not only was slavery bitterly opposed in the Seventh Day Baptist Church but unequal treatment of women. She was well educated and became a teacher. She learned Navajo and Spanish while she taught school and spent extra hours helping Navajo and Spanish children with the English language. Plus it helped to communicate with my Grandfather who was Latino.  To this day the children she taught call her Grandma. She used to take in abused and abandoned children and helped them find homes. Some stayed. All were welcome. 

I miss that old woman. She was the toughest, sweetest, kindest person I have ever known. What was the topic about again...? Shit.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi dude, Have you managed to clear any of the rubble etc? - STELTHY


----------



## neosapien (Jan 18, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi dude, Have you managed to clear any of the rubble etc? - STELTHY


No I haven't done anything else yet besides some inspection/brainstorming. Probably ain't going to have anymore time to fuck around until after the honeymoon. Life is insanely busy right now. When I return I'm going to add some 4x4s to brace the ceiling in the hall then go from there. Checked my panel in the next room and I got 3 empty knockouts begging for some breakers so...I've been looking for reasons NOT to put an op in there and as of yet I've found none


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 18, 2011)

have a great honeymoon man, and i look forward to seeing your progress when you get back.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 18, 2011)

neosapien said:


> No I haven't done anything else yet besides some inspection/brainstorming. Probably ain't going to have anymore time to fuck around until after the honeymoon. Life is insanely busy right now. When I return I'm going to add some 4x4s to brace the ceiling in the hall then go from there. Checked my panel in the next room and I got 3 empty knockouts begging for some breakers so...I've been looking for reasons NOT to put an op in there and as of yet I've found none


I'd say bring back photos of the honeymoon but then we'd know who you were and you'd get busted and this thread wouldn't be so funny.... so. 

Aloha oy vey!


----------



## neosapien (Jan 18, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> have a great honeymoon man, and i look forward to seeing your progress when you get back.


Thanks, my first vacation in a year, pretty excited. Will definitely keep updating when I return and as I go along.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah dude hope ya both have a superb honeymoon  subbed for updates upon your return  - STELTHY


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jan 18, 2011)

looking forward to updates. have fun


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 19, 2011)

Subbed + rep ! *Fucking Epic ! *Every home grower dreams of some shit like that . A secret grow grow room awesome hope you get to make good use of it . Do you own that house or rent ? I,d buy that bitch if not just for the dungeon . You should check and see if that room is listed as part of the house in any of the documentation .The city might already know about these if they were common to your area but who cares right .


----------



## SinSimian (Jan 19, 2011)

Cool neosapien! +rep


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 19, 2011)

you know i just watched the videos for the second time...i noticed you dropped the crowbars...maybe you should have said fuck the camera and took the bar ..i dunno call me crazy


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 20, 2011)

wannaquickee said:


> you know i just watched the videos for the second time...i noticed you dropped the crowbars...maybe you should have said fuck the camera and took the bar ..i dunno call me crazy



Considering his reaction to a spider maybe what he really needed to take in with him was a can of bug spray.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 20, 2011)

dam that some funny ass shit +rep


----------



## Juststarting53 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe put the bench back up in a way so that you can easily move it. Or if it's too big, use something else. Nice and stealthy.


----------



## #1accordfamily (Jan 20, 2011)

nice find. it would be great to have a thing like that and get out of my small area


----------



## gubblebum (Jan 20, 2011)

Plus rep you awsome mother fucker!! This has the potential to make history!


----------



## highguy23 (Jan 20, 2011)

thats live man, gotta love secret grow spots


----------



## Enigma (Jan 20, 2011)

Hide that door with a free-standing shelf..hinge and lock it secretly..check out Lowe's..get creative..maybe even check out a flee-market for one of those boxes that has hidden compartments..it might pique your creativity.

Another thought..build a room inside of a room, well insulated and you will have the EPIC OP of 2011.

$0.02


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 20, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Hide that door with a free-standing shelf..hinge and lock it secretly..check out Lowe's..get creative..maybe even check out a flee-market for one of those boxes that has hidden compartments..it might pique your creativity.


That could be done. WAY back when I was in high school one of my friends lived in a very large very old home that had a library on the second floor. Two of the sections of shelves were doors that went into bedrooms that were on the other side of the wall between the rooms and the library. You removed the right book or books and there was a small notch with a latch inside of it and you just pushed it and you were in. 

You just have to make the door so it opens into the hidden room so there are no hinges visible on the side of the camouflaged door that you use to get to the hidden room otherwise it is a dead giveaway that it is a door no matter what you do to try to make it now look like a door. It also helps if on the hinge side the fake/camouflaged door overlaps the crack between the door/frame and on the other side if there is something like a piece of trim that will cover the crack between the fake/camouflaged door and the frame on that side ... so when closed the fake/camouflaged door closes up against the piece of trim or whatever and again there is no crack/opening between to be see to give away that it is a door of some sort. You also have to do something similar for the top of the fake door and frame so no one looking at it would see a split/crack/slit telling them that it might be a door. The most difficult place to deal with is the bottom. You don't want something that is built up off the floor or again it will be simple to spot a door. Even a piece of trim along the bottom won't be good because it will have to be cut on both sides. You don't want it to scrape the floor when it opens and closes because it binds and with humidity or and or settling it might not want to open or close at times ... but it needs to look like it rests on the floor. That is the tricky bit if total stealth is something someone wants to achieve. But it can be done.


----------



## Krokaine (Jan 20, 2011)

^ best response yet!


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 20, 2011)

Krokaine said:


> ^ best response yet!



Not that I have ever built anything like that myself but besides seeing the hidden doors in my friend's house I once saw Errol Flynn's old house on TV. It had a number of hidden rooms and secret passageways and hidden stairs. He had a thing for young girls and could drive into his garage and from there take them right to hidden areas of the house and even with other people in the house no one would know he was there or had a young girl with her. The hidden doors were very stealthy and usually behind/part of something that hid them even more. 

Eventually he got caught for his diddling young girls but beat the rap. That was during WWII and the Marines in the South Pacific started the saying "in like Flynn" because whenever something was going good for them, which was not often, or they had a good detail etc. they would say they were "in like Flynn," meaning they had it beat. And it all came from him beating the rap for poking underage girls in his secret rooms.


----------



## plantaseedtofillurneed (Jan 20, 2011)

LUCKY FUCKER its like lost man show me whats behind the hatch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! really tho good find i wish i had one


----------



## JuicyCola420mon (Jan 20, 2011)

Awesome man....about three years ago i found a little 1.5x1.5 hole covered up behind my bed at my grandmas house. And i unscrewed it to find a little room big enough for like 5 lowryder plants lol....She neverrrrr found out and it was successful...NUTSS


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Jan 20, 2011)

BT - You continue to impress.


----------



## jakester34 (Jan 21, 2011)

In reference to BrickTop's post, there are of course many sites on the web for ideas and actual construction. 'Secret Passageways' seemed to bring the most fruitful search results. Sorry for sounding like a blowhard but remember, Silent Pride is definitely required for this to perform as it is designed for.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 21, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> That could be done. WAY back when I was in high school one of my friends lived in a very large very old home that had a library on the second floor. Two of the sections of shelves were doors that went into bedrooms that were on the other side of the wall between the rooms and the library. You removed the right book or books and there was a small notch with a latch inside of it and you just pushed it and you were in.
> 
> You just have to make the door so it opens into the hidden room so there are no hinges visible on the side of the camouflaged door that you use to get to the hidden room otherwise it is a dead giveaway that it is a door no matter what you do to try to make it now look like a door. It also helps if on the hinge side the fake/camouflaged door overlaps the crack between the door/frame and on the other side if there is something like a piece of trim that will cover the crack between the fake/camouflaged door and the frame on that side ... so when closed the fake/camouflaged door closes up against the piece of trim or whatever and again there is no crack/opening between to be see to give away that it is a door of some sort. You also have to do something similar for the top of the fake door and frame so no one looking at it would see a split/crack/slit telling them that it might be a door. The most difficult place to deal with is the bottom. You don't want something that is built up off the floor or again it will be simple to spot a door. Even a piece of trim along the bottom won't be good because it will have to be cut on both sides. You don't want it to scrape the floor when it opens and closes because it binds and with humidity or and or settling it might not want to open or close at times ... but it needs to look like it rests on the floor. That is the tricky bit if total stealth is something someone wants to achieve. But it can be done.


If the door moves back and left then he can make a seal at the front out of the trim that you speak of.


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jan 21, 2011)

definitely agree with jakester now that the concept is presented.


----------



## Yah`mon (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm Not trying to flame or be a downer.

But lets get down to reasonable thinking. They had that room closed off with a tarp for a reason IMO... and sold the house maybe for the same reasons.... asbestos. Concrete and brick were made with asbestos as early as the late 1800's. 

"Most respirable asbestos fibers are invisible to the unaided human eye because their size is about 3.020.0 µm wide and can be as slim as 0.01 µm. Human hair ranges in size from 17 to 181 µm in breadth. When sufficient force is applied, they tend to break along their weakest directions, resulting in a linear fragmentation pattern and hence a fibrous form. This fracture process can keep occurring and one larger asbestos fiber can ultimately become the source of hundreds of much thinner and smaller fibers. As asbestos fibers get smaller and lighter, they more easily become airborne and human respiratory exposures can result. Fibers will eventually settle but may be re-suspended by air currents or other movement." wiki - not all info on wiki is always correct. (this info is)


asbestos is no joke messing with it yourself without any training would be ignorant, no offense... wetting down a small piece can work in a bind and if the only possible option ( maybe for a hot project at work, but not this). People doing asbestos abatement wear respirators ( good job on that ) but they also wear tyvek suites. Once asbestos is on your shoes or your clothes which is invisible to the naked eye, its going to go on a fun ride all through your house exposing you further and any loved ones you have. Id seal it back up for now. If its not being disturbed its not usually a problem.



Grab a couple samples of brick and concrete, and any other common materials found down there and send them into a lab for testing.


If it is asbestos, and you want to make it a room possibly. well if it was i wouldn't fuck with it , id have an abatement crew come in and do it. 


Also looks like maybe a steel piece of angel iron for a lintel in that stairway (looks like its rotting away) That things just asking to collapse one day, already see some bricks on the ground.


All in all, more work then it's worth. It can be done if you want to go to some extremes.


good luck and be safe.


----------



## stumps (Jan 24, 2011)

Firebrick - Mesothelioma and Asbestos Exposure Risks
Asbestos was used in the fabrication of many different products, including fire brick. Fire brick is used around boilers and furnaces and were cemented in place with asbestos furnace cement. The purpose of fire brick was to quarantine a fire if one should erupt and keep it in a closed in space to prevent it from spreading throughout a building.

Asbestos was a common product used for fire-resistant materials because of its resiliency, fire-retardant properties, durability and cost effectiveness. However, at the time that asbestos was in constant use, the health ramifications were not well known by most people. Today, fire brick is not made with asbestos and much of the asbestos fire brick has been removed and replaced with non-asbestos fire brick.

Asbestos is known to cause serious health problems and cancer called mesothelioma. Mesothelioma is a serious cancer that is not cured by traditional cancer treatments such as radiation or chemotherapy. The cancer is of the mesothelium, the lining surrounding the internal organs. Mesothelioma is most common in the pleura, the lining of the lungs, but has also been seen in the lining of the heart and abdomen.

While statistics show that mesothelioma is a relatively rare type of cancer, it is responsible for three percent of annual cancer-related deaths in the United States each year. The only known cause for mesothelioma is exposure to asbestos.

For people who worked for companies manufacturing asbestos fire brick, as well as construction workers who installed fire brick, the chance of mesothelioma is definitely present. However, there is no direct link between the amount of exposure to asbestos and increased chances of contracting mesothelioma. There are many people who've only had limited exposure to asbestos and have contracted the disease, while others with extensive exposure have not.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Jan 24, 2011)

O come on, its not a fireplace, it was for holding something like water or a coal stove at worst. The likely hood of your brick having ANY asbestos in it is extremely unlikely, as asbestos was simply a fire retardant and only used when ness. If you decide to do this, keep a hose handy and spray down all the dust that is flying up. If you worked making products made with asbestos then you can worry about mesothelioma, otherwise odds are quite against it. I was talking just last week about asbestos with a 92 year old customer, 50 years ago or so, she tore our an old furnace from one of their houses, by having her daughter hang on the asbestos covered pipes and pulling down on her. They are both still here.


----------



## Yah`mon (Jan 24, 2011)

asbestos was used as a cureall and put in almost every building material possible. To say you talked to one lady who said she was exposed once to asbestos and nothing happened to her so nothing will happen is a joke. If you work around asbestos (say a skilled trade) you will know it's no joke. To think it was only used when necessary is a joke. (maybe post 1970's)

Take it for what its worth. Risk your loved ones possible safety for (a grow room when you already have one twice that size)


----------



## krane (Jan 24, 2011)

Dick Moser said:


> HAHA I had music playing on another tab but my volume was off so i turned it up when i played this and was like DAMN he even got a sicky soundstrack!!!!! aand that mask is better then the one i have to wear when i paint/scrape lead based houses so props on the mask bro. and p.s WHERE THE FUCK IS YOUR SHOOTY DUDE???? didnt your parents ever teach you never open a scary door with out your sawed off close at hand????


hahahahahah!! made me laugh man, if i was going in there though i would have at least a fucking machete  to be fair though he had a crowbar


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 24, 2011)

krane said:


> hahahahahah!! made me laugh man, if i was going in there though i would have at least a fucking machete  to be fair though he had a crowbar



You people kill me. Do many of you actually need panty shields once a month? What the heck would some of you expect to find in a place like that other than a few spiders and maybe mice, an escaped insane homicidal maniac, bigfoot, alien or predator maybe? 

I've climbed into beds with women that were scarier than that place was and the only 'weapon' I had with me would never be confused for being a crowbar. 

In what year did guys stop growing a pair?


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 24, 2011)

Pretty funny shit guys. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## DirtPoor (Jan 24, 2011)

neosapien said:


> Holy shit I found a secret underground room in my basement!!!! It appears to be an old cistern or coal room behind my foundation wall!!!! I tore down an old work bench and metal wall cabinets to get more storage space and found a fucking door!!!!!!! I have yet to go inside but peaked through the plastic sheeting and it is huge!!!!! Atleast 10x10x10!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel like I hit the jackpot!!!!! Sorry I am really really excited and had to tell somebody! This could be an awesome project!!! I will update and post pics at a later time!!!


 Dude I wouldn't even hesitate...GIANT GROW ROOM!!!!


----------



## newworldicon (Jan 24, 2011)

What page is the video on plz??


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 24, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> What page is the video on plz??



That would depend on how many messages you have your setting to show per page .. but the videos are found in message number 162. 
That's page 9 the way I have the number of messages per page set up.


----------



## newworldicon (Jan 24, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> That would depend on how many messages you have your setting to show per page .. but the videos are found in message number 162.
> That's page 9 the way I have the number of messages per page set up.


Thanks, i'll check it out now.


----------



## Longtimetoker (Jan 24, 2011)

Right on Brick Top!


----------



## mango tango (Jan 24, 2011)

haha great thread. i love the round shape. call it your pantetarium.


----------



## lonestand (Jan 24, 2011)

wonder if he has decided to grow in there yet, i would already have it cleaned out and set up.


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 24, 2011)

lonestand said:


> wonder if he has decided to grow in there yet, i would already have it cleaned out and set up.


i thought he did decide to. but hes out of town at the moment


----------



## Auzzie07 (Jan 24, 2011)

Honeymooning.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 24, 2011)

Auzzie07 said:


> Honeymooning.


Honeymoaning


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 24, 2011)

Considering how he screamed like a little girl with a skinned knee when he saw the spider I am a bit surprised he packed the gear to walk 'the last mile' to the alter. I wonder if he wore his Darth Vader respirator to the alter? 

If he had been smart he would have stocked his secret room with provisions and walled himself in the day before the wedding. When the topic of marriage comes up that is the time to run far, run fast, run silent, run deep ... but whatever you do ... you run. You sneak out of the house in the middle of the night and rip up a bunch of bushes and tie them to your rear bumper to wipe out your trail so you can't be tracked and you head for the hills. 

Once a woman gets a ring on her finger and one in your nose ... it's all over but your funeral service and your burial.

On the bright side ... with his secret room if he grows tired of her he has a good place to hide the body. Frame in the door and put temporary supports against it and order a few trucks of concrete to fill in the dangerous about to collapse underground cavity. Problem solved, freedom and life regained. 

That is of course if he doesn't have pigs to feed her to.


----------



## jungobo (Jan 24, 2011)

+1 for Brick top post
There is a saying here that marriage is the most expensive way to get lay for free...


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 24, 2011)

jungobo said:


> +1 for Brick top post
> There is a saying here that marriage is the most expensive way to get lay for free...



Every woman that I have gotten to the point where marriage was becoming a consideration turned out to be either a lunachick or a heart-breaker.

I finally decided that rather than get married and eventually divorced and go through all the emotions and lose so much monetarily that if I ever got the urge to get married I would instead just find some woman I really hated and buy her a house. It would be easier on the emotions and not cost me as much money.


----------



## DirtPoor (Jan 24, 2011)

That is probably true lol


----------



## lonestand (Jan 24, 2011)

gotta watch out for them luna chics


----------



## xxRolandxx (Jan 24, 2011)

What an epic thread! Thanks for posting this I read through it all. Video was incredible. Have fun on your honeymoon and look forward to seeing your carpentry skills in action on that baby. +rep on the vid.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 25, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Every woman that I have gotten to the point where marriage was becoming a consideration turned out to be either a lunachick or a heart-breaker.
> 
> I finally decided that rather than get married and eventually divorced and go through all the emotions and lose so much monetarily that if I ever got the urge to get married I would instead just find some woman I really hated and buy her a house. It would be easier on the emotions and not cost me as much money.


 I decided not to marry and ruin a good relationship. My girl and I have been together for 16 yrs now, but would have divorced 10x by now had we married. I have found that the leading cause of divorce is.....marriage!!


----------



## Auzzie07 (Jan 25, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Every woman that I have gotten to the point where marriage was becoming a consideration turned out to be either a lunachick or a heart-breaker.
> *
> I finally decided that rather than get married and eventually divorced and go through all the emotions and lose so much monetarily that if I ever got the urge to get married I would instead just find some woman I really hated and buy her a house. It would be easier on the emotions and not cost me as much money.*


I just had a great laugh about that.


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 25, 2011)

> *Originally Posted by Brick Top  * *Every woman that I have gotten to the point where marriage was becoming a consideration turned out to be either a lunachick or a heart-breaker.
> 
> I finally decided that rather than get married and eventually divorced and go through all the emotions and lose so much monetarily that if I ever got the urge to get married I would instead just find some woman I really hated and buy her a house. It would be easier on the emotions and not cost me as much money.*







Auzzie07 said:


> I just had a great laugh about that.




I learned long ago that all this crap about women loving men is just that, crap. From the first worm they dare you to eat to the last big shovelful of snow they convince us we can move, to a woman all a man is, is an amusement park ride with life insurance.


----------



## krane (Jan 25, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I learned long ago that all this crap about women loving men is just that, crap. From the first worm they dare you to eat to the last big shovelful of snow they convince us we can move, to a woman all a man is, is an amusement park ride with life insurance.



yeah, very true.


----------



## gumball (Jan 25, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> You people kill me. Do many of you actually need panty shields once a month? What the heck would some of you expect to find in a place like that other than a few spiders and maybe mice, an escaped insane homicidal maniac, bigfoot, alien or predator maybe?
> 
> I've climbed into beds with women that were scarier than that place was and the only 'weapon' I had with me would never be confused for being a crowbar.
> 
> In what year did guys stop growing a pair?


could be a racoon, opossum, or a tunnel to new york sewers rats made to slowly take over the world


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow really, you guys feel that way about women? I feel sorry for you.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 25, 2011)

i disagree with them if you find the right 1 then your buzzin.....soulmates, bestfriend, lovers.....im kind of soft for that shit! lol


----------



## skolar182 (Jan 25, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> i disagree with them if you find the right 1 then your buzzin.....soulmates, bestfriend, lovers.....im kind of soft for that shit! lol


Yeah these are clearly people who haven't found the right person. They can't base an opinion on billions of women when I'm sure they've only been with a few nasty skanks...

I love my wife just as much as the first day I met her 8 years ago 
I honestly couldn't picture my life without her.


----------



## bird mcbride (Jan 25, 2011)

Aside from all the woman problems I would like to mention that when you clean this space out be sure to wear a protective mask.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jan 25, 2011)

Best thread I've read so far. bit of a noob question but how do I subscribe to this thread? definitely wanna see this grow room up and going.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 25, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Best thread I've read so far. bit of a noob question but how do I subscribe to this thread? definitely wanna see this grow room up and going.


You just did when you posted.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 25, 2011)

Well where to begin...

First off the most important thing... I haven't left yet, Feb. 1st is our departure. None of you have met my fiancee. She is one of a kind... I only wish you all meet someone as half as compatible as we are. I scored big and I'm locking her down. I am ok looking. She is Lucy Liu to the 10th power. I bang Lucy Liu to the 10th power every day. Be jealous. 

2nd... Sorry to disappoint but there was NO spider... I already said that in an earlier post... I went for a Blair Witch scare but then thought if I made the prestige a spider it would be more comical... Apparently stoners laugh alike. I thought the big ass grin on my face when I picked the camera back up gave it away. Spiders are good bugs that eat bad bugs.

3rd... The scary scary asbestos... already contained in a quart size ziplock bag... not much... I disposed of it in my local church parking lot. I kid. I buried the bag. 

Happy growing


----------



## anonymous4289 (Jan 25, 2011)

neosapien said:


> The scary scary asbestos... already contained in a quart size ziplock bag... not much... I disposed of it in my local church parking lot. I kid. I buried the bag.



LOL, that had me cracking up


----------



## anonymous4289 (Jan 25, 2011)

skolar182 said:


> I honestly couldn't picture my life without her.


And the ones that Brick was talking about are the type that rip your heart out when you're at this point and fuck every guy on the way to the garbage can to throw your heart out, lol. I've been with the type. agree with your 'right person' comment though.


neosapien, did you check up on your house's blueprints to see if this room is on them? People might be able to just look it up, lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 25, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You just did when you posted.


 LOL I love that question! I had the same question a long time ago too....HAHA


----------



## hydrotoncleaner (Jan 25, 2011)

Greattttttttttttt find!!! Get some pics up asap!!!


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jan 25, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> LOL I love that question! I had the same question a long time ago too....HAHA


 Ha, gotcha now. Cant wait to see that room in full production neosapien.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 25, 2011)

anonymous4289 said:


> And the ones that Brick was talking about are the type that rip your heart out when you're at this point and fuck every guy on the way to the garbage can to throw your heart out, lol. I've been with the type. agree with your 'right person' comment though.
> 
> 
> neosapien, did you check up on your house's blueprints to see if this room is on them? People might be able to just look it up, lol.


I don't have a blueprint of the house and it is NOT on the plot plan.


----------



## MomaPug (Jan 25, 2011)

skolar182 said:


> Yeah these are clearly people who haven't found the right person. They can't base an opinion on billions of women when I'm sure they've only been with a few nasty skanks...
> 
> I love my wife just as much as the first day I met her 8 years ago
> I honestly couldn't picture my life without her.


I do feel sorry for guys that have been so burnt that they wouldn't see the right woman if she were standing in-front of them. Viewing all women with suspicion.

Sharing my life with a best friend/partner/soulmate is my chosen path. After 20 years I can tell you it wasn't a mistake...we are still in love. skolar182 and I are on the same page, I couldn't imagine life without my sweetheart


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 25, 2011)

neosapien said:


> 2nd... Sorry to disappoint but there was NO spider... I already said that in an earlier post... I went for a Blair Witch scare but then thought if I made the prestige a spider it would be more comical... Apparently stoners laugh alike. I thought the big ass grin on my face when I picked the camera back up gave it away. Spiders are good bugs that eat bad bugs.



Since there was no spider I'm sorry for the spider cracks but when at 4:27 into video 1 and you had just screamed you said; "did you see the size of that fucking spider, holy shit. That was a big fucking spider man, holy fuck" it gave me the impression that you did in fact see and were actually frightened by a spider. 

I guess it was my error and I missed the acted out "Blair Witch" reaction thing being done and being blamed on a non-existent spider.


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 25, 2011)

anonymous4289 said:


> And the ones that Brick was talking about are the type that rip your heart out when you're at this point and fuck every guy on the way to the garbage can to throw your heart out, lol. I've been with the type. agree with your 'right person' comment though.


The last woman I had a relationship with was sheer perfection ... until she ripped my heart out through my ass, ran it through a food processor, poured kerosene on it, lit it on fire and then pissed on the ashes .. but it got even worse. 

If God came to me and said I know what your idea of the prefect woman is so I will give her to you, she would have been what God gave me. She was young and beautiful and funny as hell and possibly the most intelligent woman I have ever met. She actually proposed to this old goat, which was enough of a surprise that I almost soiled myself. I damn near had so excuse myself and go outside and toss my shorts off the deck. 

In about a month she had changed her mind, even though in that amount of time I let her have nearly half my home redecorated so she would like it better when she moved in ... in less than six months she was married to someone else. Of course she kept me up to date on all this since she lives directly across the street from me and believed that we should remain the very best of friends and the closest of confidants.

Within days of returning from her honeymoon she came over all excited to tell me that she was pregnant. Being retired and having all sorts of free time, almost daily all through her pregnancy she asked me to come spend the day with her and help her since she was having a bit of a difficult time with it and a bit on the scared side. She had a difficult delivery and could not pick up her new daughter, or anything that weighed more than about 2 pounds or she would begin to bleed, so for a good while so I got to go over every day, all day, and play Uncle Brick Top to a beautiful baby girl that I kept feeling should have been mine. But that's not all, there's more to the story. 

He Doctor said she could never have any more children, that he body would not do the job, so she was not concerned with birth control and of course she ended up pregnant again about as fast as is humanly possible after having a baby. Then Uncle Brick Top was really needed to play nanny to the little girl he felt should have been his and to take care of his ex-lunachick heart-breaker because this pregnancy was even more difficult on her .. so I not only played nanny but I would cook so her hubby would come home to a nice hot dinner and she would be eating well too. A particularly fun day was when she had become very constipated and gave me a long list of every type of Drano type product her Doctor said would be safe for her to take and I buzzed into town to a pharmacy and then returned and waited for the products to do their magic and took care of her kids while she spent what seemed like an eternity in the john emptying herself. Then of course she felt like eating again so I made her something to eat. 

She gave birth to the coolest little guy that has ever been born. He is totally laid back, nothing phases him, but of course Uncle Brick Top had to be there all the time and not only playing with the little girl he felt should have been his and reading to her and teaching her words and listening to hour after hour of fucking Barney and crap but also tending to "Butch," as I called him, the little guy I again felt should have been mine and who I would hold and feed and change and all the time thinking how much I wish it would be me one day teaching him how to throw a curve ball or to teach him how to play hockey and to work on his wrist shots and slap shots etc.

I loved her so much that even though she hurt me in a way I never imagined possible I was still going to be there for her while she needed me to help take care of her children no matter how painful it was to take care of children I felt should have been mine or to hang around with her husband, the guy she threw me over for, and to help him with projects around the home because he is not exactly the handyman type. 

Two days before Thanksgiving, you know, about two months ago, she told me there is no room in her life or the lives of her family members for me anymore and I should not come around anymore. Happy Thanks-fucking-giving Brick Top and thanks for all your help!

She was not the first to fuck me over, but she was by far the very best at doing it and because of my combined experiences with women there is nothing any woman could ever say or do that would now be enough for me to trust her any farther than I could comfortably spit out a rat.

Since she changed her mind about marriage, with me anyway, it has been strictly cash and carry now rather than woo and marry. It is here's the bucks followed by wham bam thank you ma'am. 

While part of me still feels that if God created anything better than women he kept it for himself ... the rest of me believes that Led Zeppelin got it right in their song "Dazed and Confused" because after my last lunachick heart-breaker I was left totally dazed and confused and feeling like the lyrics describe. 

*Been dazed and confused for so long it's not true,
Wanted a woman never bargained for you.
Lots of people talk and few of them know,
Soul of a woman was created below.

* There was a time I could not imagine life without her. Now I would trade everything I have if only she had not purchased the house across the street from me .. which was my fault. I saw her down by the lake with what turned out to be a Realtor. I had found out that Realtor's were telling people looking at the house that mu dock went with the house, because it was a better dock and better location than what went with the house. She and I talked for over an hour that day, really pissing off the Realtor, and later she said she the house bought because of me. Later I wish I had not gone down and explained which dock would really be her's. If I hadn't she might not have bought and if she had maybe we would have gotten into an argument over the dock and location and she would have gotten pissed at me rather than for being lied to by the Realtor and I would never have been put through pure Hell. 

There are no perfect women. There are only perfect fools who believe they exist, much like children believe Santa Claus exists and the Easter Bunny exists and the Tooth Fairy exists ... and just like with children learning the sad truth, one day so do the fools who believe in perfect women learn the truth ... only it is more shocking and more painful.


----------



## mango tango (Jan 25, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> There are no perfect women. There are only perfect fools who believe they exist, much like children believe Santa Claus exists and the Easter Bunny exists and the Tooth Fairy exists ... and just like with children learning the sad truth, one day so do the fools who believe in perfect women learn the truth ... only it is more shocking and more painful.


lol more shocking and painful to find out men are the ignorant ones afterall. sad but true. great words of wisdom

i didnt read all of it but from what i gathered ignorance is bliss. so in my youthful bliss of ignorance...

i got 99 problems but a bitch aint one


----------



## Marc0570 (Jan 25, 2011)

Deep on a whole new level.


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 25, 2011)

Damn brick thats a fucked up story..but thats life...what dont kill you makes you stronger...


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 26, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> Damn brick thats a fucked up story..but thats life...what dont kill you makes you stronger...



Yep .. it is sort of sad .... but on the bright side, at my age ... life is well more than half over. 

Sorry to everyone for venting like I did but one small bit of the story I left out is what set me off since my thought process was on relationships, love and marriage.

When the lunachick heart-breaker had her second child, her son, she became paranoid about germs in the house. She made her husband give away his dog, made her niece, who she has custody of, give away her cat and the lunachick was going to give away her dog, a magnificent 135 pound female malamute that is the most intelligent dog I have ever known, and I have had many, and who had practically lived at my house for about 5 years by then. I could not stand to see her go so I said I would take her ... so besides living in a house that was about half decorated to please the woman I love(d) as a reminder of her I also have her dog here every day of my life to remind me of her. That is of course on top of her, and her family, living directly across the street from me and while now 'banned' from visiting I still see them outside on walks and coming and going etc. 

All that makes it pretty hard to forget and to put it all behind me .. which is part of why I wish I could settle on some other area of the country where I would like to live so I could get the Hell out of Dodge and have fewer reminders. 

Anyway, my 'Big Girl' had just came into my computer room and was doing her 'fill my bowl daddy' routine and it made me think of the lunachick heart-breaker.


----------



## Auzzie07 (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your troubles, Brick Top. If it's any consolation, you've taught many people around here how to grow great grass. You may not get to teach us how to throw a curveball, but god damn will our grass be good.

Chin up, man.


----------



## smokecat (Jan 26, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Best thread I've read so far. bit of a noob question but how do I subscribe to this thread? definitely wanna see this grow room up and going.


By reading the thread it will show up in your last 5 read, but to subscribe go to the blue bar @ the top of the thread, select "thread tools" and select "subscribe to this thread" then select "add subscription"


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 26, 2011)

Auzzie07 said:


> Sorry to hear about your troubles, Brick Top. If it's any consolation, you've taught many people around here how to grow great grass. You may not get to teach us how to throw a curveball, but god damn will our grass be good.
> 
> Chin up, man.


Well .. now I know what to have carved on my tombstone ... 'I was never lucky enough to have a son to teach how to throw a curveball, but at least I was lucky enough to have the chance to teach a lot of strangers how to grow pot.' 

That should catch an eye or two in the graveyard.


----------



## Auzzie07 (Jan 26, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Well .. now I know what to have carved on my tombstone ... 'I was never lucky enough to have a son to teach how to throw a curveball, but at least I was lucky enough to have the chance to teach a lot of strangers how to grow pot.'
> 
> That should catch an eye or two in the graveyard.


Are you going to be a leader or a follower? RIP is so outdated, time for some new, edgy epitaphs.


----------



## smokecat (Jan 26, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> ........Anyway, my 'Big Girl' had just came into my computer room and was doing her 'fill my bowl daddy' routine and it made me think of the lunachick heart-breaker.


Wow Bricktop, that sucks. Women are there to break our hearts, no doubt. Cheer up though, life is easier without the drama of a chick. I mean, I love my girl and all, but I am fully aware that she's crazy and she knows that I know it. I put up with her BS she puts up with mine.
Anyway you need to move, take the dog(probably the only faithful drama free friend any man will ever have) and go find someplace sunny and warm and stocked full of young tight ass and enjoy the spice of life. I'm jealous just thinking about it.


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 26, 2011)

smokecat said:


> Anyway you need to move, take the dog(probably the only faithful drama free friend any man will ever have) and go find someplace sunny and warm and stocked full of young tight ass and enjoy the spice of life. I'm jealous just thinking about it.



I have lived in the South for most of my life and have no wish to move farther South, especially to any area that is built up to any degree. I am a lil ole' country boy and I like my space, which is another reason to move because when I bought here there was almost no one around me and the few half close houses that were, were only used on weekends and sometimes for a week or two in the summer when the owners came to enjoy the lake. Now it is getting almost like an upper scale suburb built around a lake ... and I have grown to dislike it. 

I am actually more considering moving North to Yankeeland .. and far North, that or a mountain State. I used to vacation in the U.P. of Michigan and there is a lot of rural areas left up there so that might work and I used to ski a lot and love mountains so mountains sound good too, but I'm just not sure how this old Rebel will cotton to an area that has long winters and a lot of snow like the U.P or to mountains at some altitude where there are only two seasons, Winter and July.

Right now I am leaning towards the U.P.


----------



## Auzzie07 (Jan 26, 2011)

U.P. is beautiful. And it's a nice medical state too...


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 26, 2011)

Auzzie07 said:


> U.P. is beautiful. And it's a nice medical state too...


I used to vacation there on a small private lake near Ishpeming and it was beautiful .. but I am thinking a bit farther West, possibly on Lake Superior. If I end up, up there, wherever it is it will have to be on a lake. I have lived on one for too long to not be on the shore of one.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 26, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I have lived in the South for most of my life and have no wish to move farther South, especially to any area that is built up to any degree. I am a lil ole' country boy and I like my space, which is another reason to move because when I bought here there was almost no one around me and the few half close houses that were, were only used on weekends and sometimes for a week or two in the summer when the owners came to enjoy the lake. Now it is getting almost like an upper scale suburb built around a lake ... and I have grown to dislike it.
> 
> I am actually more considering moving North to Yankeeland .. and far North, that or a mountain State. I used to vacation in the U.P. of Michigan and there is a lot of rural areas left up there so that might work and I used to ski a lot and love mountains so mountains sound good too, but I'm just not sure how this old Rebel will cotton to an area that has long winters and a lot of snow like the U.P or to mountains at some altitude where there are only two seasons, Winter and July.
> 
> Right now I am leaning towards the U.P.


Check out Montana. We have a biggest city of 120,000. Tons of mountains for skiing, & tons of open space. Med state too. I bet you'd fit in as an ole Rebel around some ole MT farmers just fine.
Plus my state could use *you*.
Daniels


----------



## DirtPoor (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm liking the idea of Colorado myself, lots of space, lots of mountains, tons to do, and weed is partially legal


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jan 26, 2011)

smokecat said:


> By reading the thread it will show up in your last 5 read, but to subscribe go to the blue bar @ the top of the thread, select "thread tools" and select "subscribe to this thread" then select "add subscription"


 Thanks smokecat thats what I was trying to do


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jan 26, 2011)

DirtPoor said:


> I'm liking the idea of Colorado myself, lots of space, lots of mountains, tons to do, and weed is partially legal


 Man I'm from Colorado. Definitely worth living there if you can. I moved to Texas not knowing that it's impossible to get a basement in a house down here...been stuck in a closet ever since.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 26, 2011)

> *I have lived in the South for most of my life and have no wish to move farther South, especially to any area that is built up to any degree. I am a lil ole' country boy and I like my space, which is another reason to move because when I bought here there was almost no one around me and the few half close houses that were, were only used on weekends and sometimes for a week or two in the summer when the owners came to enjoy the lake. Now it is getting almost like an upper scale suburb built around a lake ... and I have grown to dislike it.
> 
> I am actually more considering moving North to Yankeeland .. and far North, that or a mountain State. I used to vacation in the U.P. of Michigan and there is a lot of rural areas left up there so that might work and I used to ski a lot and love mountains so mountains sound good too, but I'm just not sure how this old Rebel will cotton to an area that has long winters and a lot of snow like the U.P or to mountains at some altitude where there are only two seasons, Winter and July.
> 
> Right now I am leaning towards the U.P.*


Come to Northern New Mexico or Southern Colorado around Durango. Lots of area to stretch your legs and you have two medical states to choose from.


----------



## smokecat (Jan 26, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I have lived in the South for most of my life and have no wish to move farther South, especially to any area that is built up to any degree. I am a lil ole' country boy and I like my space, which is another reason to move because when I bought here there was almost no one around me and the few half close houses that were, were only used on weekends and sometimes for a week or two in the summer when the owners came to enjoy the lake. Now it is getting almost like an upper scale suburb built around a lake ... and I have grown to dislike it.
> 
> I am actually more considering moving North to Yankeeland .. and far North, that or a mountain State. I used to vacation in the U.P. of Michigan and there is a lot of rural areas left up there so that might work and I used to ski a lot and love mountains so mountains sound good too, but I'm just not sure how this old Rebel will cotton to an area that has long winters and a lot of snow like the U.P or to mountains at some altitude where there are only two seasons, Winter and July.
> 
> Right now I am leaning towards the U.P.


Check Maine out, lots of lakes, lots of space and as close as you can get to the country folk in the Yankee North... They have 4 season, although winter is a hell of a long season and summer is not really long enough. Medical state too...


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 26, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Come to Northern New Mexico or Southern Colorado around Durango. Lots of area to stretch your legs and you have two medical states to choose from.


i'm originally from cortez! love durango!


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 26, 2011)

DirtPoor said:


> I'm liking the idea of Colorado myself, lots of space, lots of mountains, tons to do, and weed is partially legal



I almost moved to Colorado in 1994 after my partner and I sold our car dealership but he talked me into going into a marina with him and changed my plans. I found a really great house and piece of property for what would have been a heck of a deal considering how prices jumped up in the following years. It was only two years old, an architects house, something like 4 or 5 acres with a 2 acre pond, was one of the first houses you came to on, if I remember the Rt. number correctly, Rt 9 when you left Summit County going South into Park County. Two sides of the property were along Gov. land, so it would not be built on, and another side was along a large ranch that had been in the same family since their wagon broke right about there on their trip West and they decided to stay rather than repair it and move on ... so it was unlikely to be built on, at least for some time .. and then there was the road frontage. $129k would have made it mine and several years later after the boom of Summit County spilled over the Continental Divide I saw the same place for sale online for over three times the price I could have gotten it for. 

The marina turned out to be a good investment but part of me has always wished that I had gone ahead and made the move.


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 26, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Come to Northern New Mexico or Southern Colorado around Durango. Lots of area to stretch your legs and you have two medical states to choose from.


A couple years back I looked a bit more East, in the Pagosa Springs area. It's very beautiful there. That's when I learned that the old John Wayne movie "The Cowboys" was filmed in the Pagosa Springs area.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 26, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> A couple years back I looked a bit more East, in the Pagosa Springs area. It's very beautiful there. That's when I learned that the old John Wayne movie "The Cowboys" was filmed in the Pagosa Springs area.


And I still haven't forgiven Bruce Dern.
The Bastard !


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 26, 2011)

smokecat said:


> Check Maine out, lots of lakes, lots of space and as close as you can get to the country folk in the Yankee North... They have 4 season, although winter is a hell of a long season and summer is not really long enough. Medical state too...



I know a retired Air Force guy and he was stationed in Alaska for a while and in Maine for a while and he said the winters in Alaska were better. Maybe he was pulling my leg, but I have heard him say it a number of times. But it is beautiful there. When I was a kid we had friends with a home somewhere along the coast and we visited them a few times in the summer. I was fairly young but I remember their daughter hit a moose with her Corvair one night on her way home. The Corvair was totaled ... the moose got up and walked away.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 26, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> i'm originally from cortez! love durango!


I'm between Shiprock and Farmington. Out in the sticks. I spend as much time as I possibly can in and around Cortez and Durango. I love hiking up in there. We climbed the top of one of the mountains overlooking Durango the other day and had a nice picnic in the snow. It's not too cold right now and the snow pack isn't too bad (which is scary). One of my nephews finished building his house in Bayfield close to Vallecito Lake. I'm going to be a permanent house guest this summer. 

Downtown Durango Webcam

The great thing about Durango is the hippy population. Lots of 'em. No one cares if you toke. Everyone is pretty laid back and easy going.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 26, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> A couple years back I looked a bit more East, in the Pagosa Springs area. It's very beautiful there. That's when I learned that the old John Wayne movie "The Cowboys" was filmed in the Pagosa Springs area.


Ahh... I stayed at the Pagosa Inn once and had a ghost experience there (well me and several members of the cast I was touring with. we were doing promos for an outdoor production). Was also the highest I've ever been. High elevation pot smoking can really fuck you up.


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 26, 2011)

Okay short of looking back through the 10 pages has grown to , did he ever come back i saw the first 2 videos, did he actually do anything with the room yet .


----------



## jdizzle22 (Jan 26, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> Okay short of looking back through the 10 pages has grown to , did he ever come back i saw the first 2 videos, did he actually do anything with the room yet .


No, and it sounds like he probably won't because its a smaller and more hazardous growing area than what he already has.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 26, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm between Shiprock and Farmington. Out in the sticks. I spend as much time as I possibly can in and around Cortez and Durango. I love hiking up in there. We climbed the top of one of the mountains overlooking Durango the other day and had a nice picnic in the snow. It's not too cold right now and the snow pack isn't too bad (which is scary). One of my nephews finished building his house in Bayfield close to Vallecito Lake. I'm going to be a permanent house guest this summer.
> 
> Downtown Durango Webcam
> 
> The great thing about Durango is the hippy population. Lots of 'em. No one cares if you toke. Everyone is pretty laid back and easy going.


awwww man i soooooooooo miss it. someday i WILL be back.


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 27, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Ahh... I stayed at the Pagosa Inn once and had a ghost experience there (well me and several members of the cast I was touring with.



Ahhhhh ... ghost experiences ... something I am not at all unfamiliar with. My mother died in my home and starting about a year later inexplicable things began to happen, including several sightings of different forms. I have several friends who have not visited me in YEARS and said they never will again for as long as I live here. What they saw scared the hell out of them. What I saw was unnerving at first but not at all threatening. Now when things happen or something is seen I just laugh and sometimes look around the room and say something like, come on now, you can do better than that, can't you?

Even after 16 years of inexplicable occurrences in my home I will not say that I totally believe in "ghosts" per say, but I have to admit that I fully believe that 'something or another' can hang around certain locations and can be anything from fun and amusing, and even helpful, too being horrifying.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 27, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Right now I am leaning towards the U.P.


_Rather remote_ up in The UP... but very long indoor seasons. life is mellow up there- life in the chill lane. the clean/fresh air, water, mountains, etc... has quality of life aspects, but not for everyone. Largest towns are small. After a few full winters waaay up north, one would greatly benefit from a sunny vacay right about March, no February.. Brockway Mountain, the view is stunning.


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 27, 2011)

abe supercro said:


> _Rather remote_ up in The UP... but very long indoor seasons. life is mellow up there- life in the chill lane. the clean/fresh air, water, mountains, etc... has quality of life aspects, but not for everyone. Largest towns are small. After a few full winters waaay up north, one would greatly benefit from a sunny vacay right about March, no February.. Brockway Mountain, the view is stunning.



Remote is perfection for me. When I moved to where I now live it was very remote, but civilization is encroaching on me and I do not care for it. I like living where few if any others live, someplace so far out in the woods that the possums deliver the mail. 

I am familiar with the beauty of the U.P. in that I used to vacation there in the summers many years back. Being a Rebel my one concern is the Winter. Not so much the cold and snow but instead the length of it. I can stand cold and I like snow, but I do have to admit that a short mild Winter might not be as easy to give up as I would like it to be. 

Not to offend anyone in any Med. State but they all have certain drawbacks for me. Some are only a case of distance from my family. Since I am a groundhog and do not fly driving distance for things like holidays is a consideration. Some I have been to a number of times in my life and know they just are not for me. 

I will pick one though.


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jan 28, 2011)

King of Queen that is a funny and awesome avatar pic


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone know what happened to this guy? Did the room end up eating him?


----------



## ChubbySoap (Feb 13, 2011)

got greedy and the gubberment ated him


----------



## Auzzie07 (Feb 13, 2011)

Maybe he realized it would be so much of a hassle to start a grow in there, and gave up on it.


----------



## HuckFinn (Feb 13, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Sub'ed I have to see this room. Can we get Geraldo involved?


lmao, another vote that we call Geraldo.
either way awesome find hope it pans out


----------



## indoJR (Feb 13, 2011)

Auzzie07 said:


> Maybe he realized it would be so much of a hassle to start a grow in there, and gave up on it.


Congrats, Man I would kill to have one of those in my house. I have done a lot of waterproofing, If it was me I would put a drainage tile around the entire perimeter with a layer of river rock above and below it, sloping to a well with a sump pump at the lowest point, then pour concrete (or whatever) regardless of wether you are growing in it or not. Also I would not seal the walls completely. Water Pressure building up on the walls can, and will cause some massive cracks. Just my opinion. Good luck with it, whatever you do. I would make a nice man cave, If I wasnt going grow in it I would probally just put a stripper pole right down the middle with one of those circular sofas around the walls. lol


----------



## neosapien (Feb 13, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Anyone know what happened to this guy? Did the room end up eating him?


No, it didn't eat me...yet. Just got back from my honeymoon 3 days ago, been busy getting my life in order. This project will have to go on the back burner for awhile as it will require a lot of work and I'm already working on a couple other projects including a new home network and an aquaculture set-up. But nonetheless if anything develops I will update.


----------



## shand (Feb 28, 2011)

Thread and video are fucking great

Funniest shit i've read in a while


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 28, 2011)

I kno u said ur done with this for now but wanted to +rep u for the great thread and vid. Epic


----------



## taipanspunk (Feb 28, 2011)

the moment I started reading this thread I felt like this came straight out of a movie... nice!!

...what was that movie called? oh right... STIGMATA!!!


----------



## bluetick (Feb 28, 2011)

need to read all of this later.


----------



## seasmoke (Feb 28, 2011)

Brick, Maines the shit...there ain't a fuckin soul here after October...'cept me....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ha this is great. Always thought about excavating out a secret underground room. Water would be a problem where I am though.


----------



## sebastopolian (Mar 1, 2011)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Ha this is great. Always thought about excavating out a secret underground room. Water would be a problem where I am though.


Look up septic tanks...Perfect. Can add a couple leach lines too!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 1, 2011)

sebastopolian said:


> Look up septic tanks...Perfect. Can add a couple leach lines too!


Only if he's above the water table that far down.
Not everyone is.


----------



## tafbang (Mar 1, 2011)

That's a perfect place to grow... The way the lights will reflect off the dome shape is going to be beautiful. It's like somebody built that grow room just for you to find. It was destiny and your plants are going to be magical 

but make sure you conceal it back up pretty well also. maybe fix up your basement and put a book shelf with wheels in front of it after you are done setting everything up... I would hate for something like this to be taken away.


----------



## Airwave (Mar 1, 2011)

Dick Moser said:


> yea, i have changed my opinion, that looks like charlie mansons childhood play room. fuck going in there. i would just shot gun the door down and sick a dog on whatever is lying in wait to steal your soul.


I read this post about 20 minutes ago and I'm still laughing.


----------



## tafbang (Mar 1, 2011)

anonymous4289 said:


> LOL, the man hole above it is just the bottom of a well. Here is where the man hole leads to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just going to bump this because I feel it's The Best post on this forum next to the whole entire ghetto grow thread.


----------



## Southernstates (Mar 2, 2011)

ok, didn't read everything so if anyone else said this sorry.. I know people said there MIGHT be a body in there.. while reading this.. I honestly was hoping that you fount a body... i know.. wtf would you want that for.. idk im stoned.. and it would be one them things that i could just see me or someong else high saying.."god damn.. wtf?! how did that get there?!" <-- sorry lol. its funny.. i got a sick since of humor... my post just became long and pointless.. i shall leave now...


-shorty


----------



## bigbudmike (Mar 2, 2011)

Bravo on the find and good luck on the future of this secret garden. definitely one of the funniest threads ive read in a while. subbed for sure


----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2011)

Shameless bump in case anyone missed it. No new updates really. Need to finish a couple big projects first. Got my home networking done and my fallen tree chopped up (a tree fell on the deck/porch), so getting closer. Still need to finish my bathroom remodel before I start getting my hands dirty with this again. Happy growing.


----------



## manfromehell (Mar 26, 2011)

man now thats not everyday you find something out like that eh lol


----------



## WeeGogs (Mar 26, 2011)

OMG!!! that happened to me and when i opened it up i found a skeleton, so i called the police, when the police came they taped off my house and started a murder enquiry, there was a short tv appeal for any missing persons, and it was about 2 weeks later that the police found out who it was, it was the 1982 northern ireland hide and seek champion.


----------



## WeeGogs (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG!!! and just imagine your in your secret grow room working away and you collapse and die, so you get put on the missing persons list, then somebody finds a secret room in your old cellar a few years later, and thinks great lets build a secret grow room here i am going to open it up. LOLOLOL. and after they had found and cremated your body they spotted the crematorium staff wandering around the grounds stoned out of their fucking heads on the fumes. LOLOLOL


----------



## HenryDavidThrowed (Mar 27, 2011)

LMAO and i LOL'D


----------



## BakedBlake (Mar 28, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> OMG!!! that happened to me and when i opened it up i found a skeleton, so i called the police, when the police came they taped off my house and started a murder enquiry, there was a short tv appeal for any missing persons, and it was about 2 weeks later that the police found out who it was, it was the 1982 northern ireland hide and seek champion.


Hahahahahahah Made me smile and i havent even smoked yet. good job xD


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 28, 2011)

21 pages i given up now , sick tho man enjoyed that thread have u built anything out of it yet?


----------



## HuffPuppy (Mar 28, 2011)

Great thread and huge congrats on the find. If nothing else for the historical and coolness factor. I have a VERY important tip for you... cover that freaking doorway ASAP. Keep it secret, keep it safe. The last thing you need is someone unexpectedly finding the entrance and blowing the entire operation. Trust me. The greatest value in having a secret grow room is it remaining just that... a secret grow room. Tell us, preferably often and with plenty of pics! But some random HVAC tech or plumber would love to tell his buddies about the crazy underground room he saw at your house. I know you don't plan on letting anyone down there and only family will see it but, uh... things happen. And once the cat is out of the bag it is impossible to shove it back in.

Get a large locking metal cabinet, secure it to the wall, and cut out the back of the cabinet. Second, as amazing as this find is you have to keep in mind that cleaning it up, making it safe, dealing with water seepage, and transforming it into any kind of habitable/workable space is going to be a MASSIVE PROJECT. I'm talking a metric crap ton of man hours here and you can't just call all your friends in to help for pizza and beer. If you have a grow buddy you absolutely trust, then you just cut your work in half. But doing this on your own will take a ridiculous amount of man hours and logistics (not to mention a fair amount of cash.) Still, it would most likely be worth it. Everyone on here will be cheering you the entire way. Maybe I missed it but do you own the house? Do you have any plans on moving in the near or far future?


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 28, 2011)

keep it hidden. hang a full length closed shelf on the door. so when its closed, it looks like a shelf against the wall.


----------



## HuffPuppy (Mar 28, 2011)

The concerns with any type of swinging/hanging door or shelves is that the hinges are usually large, difficult to conceal, and can show signs of sliding on the floor. Even with a shelving unit hung directly on a door (that opens out obviously) it will be difficult to have the shelves not "hover" above the ground when closed, but not bind on the floor when open. And again, you'll have telltale signs of sliding on the concrete floor. 

Trust me on this one... the locking cabinet with no back is your best bet.


----------



## WeeGogs (Mar 29, 2011)

i want some of what you 3 have been smoking in the 3 threads before this one, a hidden door, cammmooon, who the hell is going to be in his cellar, do you let people go in to your cellar whenever they feel like wandering around your home, if he tells someone he is growing weed and he gets a drug bust a fucking sniffer dog will smell it from the front door of the house anyway and leg it straight to the cellar, even through a door sealed with tape. i mean you cant hide it from anyone that lives there with you except your kids, keep the cellar door locked and tell them there was a large water leak and it is dirty damp and there is sharp tools down there, and you cant hide it from your wife she might find it think you dont know about it either take a hairy fit and call the fucking cops when your out. tell your wife what the two of you are planning and she can help you put it together then you can keep the only key to the locked growroom and that way if she falls out with you wind her up and tell her that her fingerprints are in there. at the end of the day if only you two know about it then its your secret.


----------



## donnachris (Mar 29, 2011)

damn i was hoping that by the time i got to the bottom he was going to have pics up already...lol


----------



## bigbudmike (Mar 29, 2011)

Didnt you see the video he posted? It was worth the wait. Funny as hell!


----------



## HuffPuppy (Mar 29, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> i want some of what you 3 have been smoking in the 3 threads before this one, a hidden door, cammmooon, who the hell is going to be in his cellar, do you let people go in to your cellar whenever they feel like wandering around your home, if he tells someone he is growing weed and he gets a drug bust a fucking sniffer dog will smell it from the front door of the house anyway and leg it straight to the cellar, even through a door sealed with tape. i mean you cant hide it from anyone that lives there with you except your kids, keep the cellar door locked and tell them there was a large water leak and it is dirty damp and there is sharp tools down there, and you cant hide it from your wife she might find it think you dont know about it either take a hairy fit and call the fucking cops when your out. tell your wife what the two of you are planning and she can help you put it together then you can keep the only key to the locked growroom and that way if she falls out with you wind her up and tell her that her fingerprints are in there. at the end of the day if only you two know about it then its your secret.


I believe you meant posts not threads. Regardless, I wholeheartedly agree about telling his wife. It would be impossible to hide from her anyway as she might notice the 100's of man hours (and it will be) that he's spending "cleaning the cellar". As long as she's okay with it then she's just as liable and (God forbid) can't rat him out. He should upsell it as a not only a grow room but a private getaway for them both where no kids can find them. Although I didn't see any mention of kids but GOOD LUCK keeping them out of the cellar... LOL. Telling them not to is a sure fire way to pique their interest, or anyone else for that matter. And as far as everything else you mentioned, its not being paranoid man, its being cautious. You never _plan _on anybody else being down there but I'm telling ya'... *sh*t happens*. Visiting relatives, wandering friends, you forget to lock the cellar door just once, etc. The best advice I can give is cover the entrance now. Decide what you want to do with it later.

And in all seriousness... as excited as everyone is about this find... it will be a looooong sloooooow road, if it happens at all which I sincerely hope it does. But it's not as easy as grab a shovel and a broom, some spray paint and lumber, and voilà... a fully functional secret secure underground grow/smoke room! It's more about time, money, and tons of blood sweat and tears.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh my god. So awesome. I love mysterious hidden shit like that so much. +rep.

Also, some of the earlier comments were fucking hilarious, if not a bit harsh.


----------



## STLNYYDET43 (Mar 29, 2011)

neosapien said:


> holy shit i found a secret underground room in my basement!!!! It appears to be an old cistern or coal room behind my foundation wall!!!! I tore down an old work bench and metal wall cabinets to get more storage space and found a fucking door!!!!!!! I have yet to go inside but peaked through the plastic sheeting and it is huge!!!!! Atleast 10x10x10!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel like i hit the jackpot!!!!! Sorry i am really really excited and had to tell somebody! This could be an awesome project!!! I will update and post pics at a later time!!!


thats what i need


----------



## WeeGogs (Mar 29, 2011)

bigbudmike said:


> Didnt you see the video he posted? It was worth the wait. Funny as hell!


POST A LINK TO THE VIDEO I LOVE A GOOD LAUGH.
i can see this guy in a snapshot already, he is about 40 years of age, and he is standing there about 5`10", thick jet black hair, and a very thick moustache curled up thin at the ends, he is very muscular with strong thick wrists, his hands are large and he has small piercing bright blue eyes, with thick jet black eyebrows and a large thin nose, with lips that are almost purple, he looks menacing, his chin is unshaven, he has a scruffy white vest that has chest hair sprouting over the neck band, and the vest has thick black horizontal stripes on it, and there is brown leather buttoned braces holding up well worn denims turned up at the bottom to reveal his high 10 eyelet tackety work boots with exposed steel toecap, he has a green sandwich box tucked under his right arm, his very long dirty white home made cigarette between his left fingers has long since gone out, he has a black patchy sooty dirty colour all over him, and i can see a large dirty red handerchief sticking out toward the side from behind his left leg, it must be hanging from his back pocket, he has a dirty white hard hat on with a lamp on the front of it, and a dirty black tear running down his cheek from his right eye which is red and almost closed now, he is standing there with a digging shovel in one hand and handcuffs on the other, and he shouts at the top of his deep rough voice "how do you confuse an irishman" and he shouts again " you lean 2 shovels against a wall and tell him to take his pick".. Lolol (in the construction industry a pick is short for a pick axe so dont ask).
for huffpuffy 3 posts above this one, this was for the last 2 lines of your post.


----------



## STLNYYDET43 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes please post a link!! I wanna see it!!!


----------



## bigbudmike (Mar 29, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> POST A LINK TO THE VIDEO I LOVE A GOOD LAUGH.
> i can see this guy in a snapshot already, he is about 40 years of age, and he is standing there about 5`9", thick jet black hair, and a very thick moustache curled up thin at the ends, he is muscular with strong very thick wrists, his hands are large and he has small piercing bright blue eyes, with thick jet black eyebrows and a large thin nose, with lips that are almost purple, he looks menacing, his chin is unshaven, he has a scruffy white vest that has chest hair sprouting over the neck band, and the vest has thick black horizontal stripes on it, and there is brown leather buttoned braces holding up well worn denims turned up at the bottom to reveal his high 10 eyelet tackety work boots with exposed steel toecap, he has a sandwich box tucked under his right arm, his long dirty thin white home made cigarette between his left fingers has long since gone out, he has a black patchy sooty dirty colour all over him, and i can see a large dirty red handerchief sticking out toward the side from behind his left leg, it must be hanging from his back pocket, he has a dirty white hard hat on with a lamp on the front of it, he is standing there with a pick axe in one hand and handcuffs on the other, he has a black dirty tear running down his cheek from his right eye which is red and almost closed, and he shouts "how do you confuse an irishman" and he shouts again " you lean 2 shovels against a wall and tell him to take his pick".. Lolol (in the construction industry a pick is short for a pick axe so dont ask).
> for huffpuffy 3 posts above this one, this was for the last 2 lines of your post.


WOW Dude! Look on page 17 of this thread. It shows him going in for the first time.


----------



## WeeGogs (Mar 29, 2011)

hahaha that is hilarious, at the top of the page before the video it says : Have alittle respect, this was quite a process.
did you read what i wrote before i saw this three posts above this LOL.
first of all he looks like he is ready for a mission and to take on the zombies in the playstation game resident evil LOLOLOLOL, now he is struggling and it takes forever for him to pull off a sheet of thin polythene that is covering the door, LOLOLOL but he talks a good game though, and then he takes forever with a crowbar to rip the thin flimsy door open with a couple of small flying splinters and my sides are sore, because once he has it open he stares in side for ages cos he is terrified to enter the place LOLOLOL if he was a burglar breaking in to someones house when they were in bed asleep, by the time he got in to the house, they would be sitting at the kitchen table having breakfast LOLOLOL.
christ he is still staring in you would think the door was put there to keep something in not keep people out LOLOLOL
he lifts the camera and places it in front of him as he enters a sort of re-assurance and safety shield that if there is something in there we will see it first and get attacked first LOL then he says i would be lying if i said i wasnt a little bit frightened in here though you know LOLOL 
and after 4 cups of cofee the adrenalin kind a kicks in LOL give me some of YOUR cofee,
LOLOLOLOL he eventually enters and he spotted a spider in there and started jumping about and screaming like a woman LOLOLOLOL i cant fucking believe this, this is the funniest thing i have seen in years. the fucking spider is terrified of him and all the screaming he is doing and turned white with shock, hahahahaha, LOL
this guy has been watching to many egyptian mummy movies where they set traps for anybody trying to enter LOLOL.
i have to show this to my kids hahahahahahahahahahaha. 
if this was on you tube with the title, guy scared to enter old secret room under house ,the guy would get more hits in a week than lady gaga gets in a year.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 30, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> hahaha that is hilarious, at the top of the page before the video it says : Have alittle respect, this was quite a process.
> did you read what i wrote before i saw this three posts above this LOL.
> first of all he looks like he is ready for a mission and to take on the zombies in the playstation game resident evil LOLOLOLOL, now he is struggling and it takes forever for him to pull off a sheet of thin polythene that is covering the door, LOLOLOL but he talks a good game though, and then he takes forever with a crowbar to rip the thin flimsy door open with a couple of small flying splinters and my sides are sore, because once he has it open he stares in side for ages cos he is terrified to enter the place LOLOLOL if he was a burglar breaking in to someones house when they were in bed asleep, by the time he got in to the house, they would be sitting at the kitchen table having breakfast LOLOLOL.
> christ he is still staring in you would think the door was put there to keep something in not keep people out LOLOLOL
> ...


The whole process took hours to do. From going to Lowes to buy supplies, to charging my camera, to actually recording it, to editing it for youtube, to uploading it to youtube, to posting it here. All done with love and light to entertain you guys. Like I said it was quite a process, have alittle respect.


----------



## WeeGogs (Mar 30, 2011)

neosapien said:


> The whole process took hours to do. From going to Lowes to buy supplies, to charging my camera, to actually recording it, to editing it for youtube, to uploading it to youtube, to posting it here. All done with love and light to entertain you guys. Like I said it was quite a process, have alittle respect.


ok mate we`re just having a laugh, although i would have cut the polythene plastic with a carpet knife, rammed the jemmy in the door gap ripped the door open like a maniac and been in there in seconds hoping to find any hidden treasure, not stand at the door waiting on something going BOOOOOooooooo, LOLOLOLOL. 
its only a bit of banter pal.


----------



## DesertSativa (Mar 30, 2011)

This is funny. Subscribed to see how it unfolds.


----------



## sladeofdark (Mar 30, 2011)

wow..this was great man.. +rep from entertaining this community


----------



## smokey green (Mar 30, 2011)

this sounds awesome...please post a link...


----------



## STLNYYDET43 (Mar 30, 2011)

Should be on page 17


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 30, 2011)

*1) 2 months ago we are showed a secret room and you're gung-ho, along with the rest of us, like it's the current project we get to witness. View attachment 1523523*

*2) Then we're put on hold bc you're too scared to go in there or even shine a couple lights and take some pics. View attachment 1523525 View attachment 1523529*

*3) Now we're being told, 2 weeks ago, that is has to wait bc other projects take precedent, and THAT I can respect. View attachment 1523530*


*BUT you should still expect ppl to harp and easily get fired up by others on this thread for the disappointment !! View attachment 1523518 View attachment 1523519*


*...*


----------



## williebaby23 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow lucky you!!!!


----------



## highonbud (Mar 30, 2011)

haha its not secret anymore


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Mar 30, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> At first, when you dropped the camera, I thought you were doing a Blair Witch spoof until you said spider. I laughed my ass off. I get that way with centipedes. Not your common ordinary house centipedes but the huge ass foot long desert centipedes. God they are horrible. :: shudder ::


One bit me when I was twelve. The worst pain of my life!!!! my finger swole up to the size of a large sausage and the skin tore due to the swelling. HAve you seen those black and yellow furry ones? That's the kind that got me. Beware of those little fuckers.



Brick Top said:


> Considering how he screamed like a little girl with a skinned knee when he saw the spider I am a bit surprised he packed the gear to walk 'the last mile' to the alter. I wonder if he wore his Darth Vader respirator to the alter?
> 
> If he had been smart he would have stocked his secret room with provisions and walled himself in the day before the wedding. When the topic of marriage comes up that is the time to run far, run fast, run silent, run deep ... but whatever you do ... you run. You sneak out of the house in the middle of the night and rip up a bunch of bushes and tie them to your rear bumper to wipe out your trail so you can't be tracked and you head for the hills.
> 
> ...


 Reminds me of that series deadwood. Good shit.



neosapien said:


> The whole process took hours to do. From going to Lowes to buy supplies, to charging my camera, to actually recording it, to editing it for youtube, to uploading it to youtube, to posting it here. All done with love and light to entertain you guys. Like I said it was quite a process, have alittle respect.


Great job, most entertaining thread yet on this site.


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Mar 31, 2011)

Man, I was cleaning out a room in my basement and a fucking centipede bit me. The flesh went necrotic (that means it dies). There was this weird disk of scar tissue or something on this sore with green liquid in it. I had it for about 10 days before I decided to go to Urgent Care, but then it started clearing up. (I hate hospital settings and believe in trying everything before I go throw my money at some damn doctor.) That shit hurt like a motherfucker and I have a permanent scar where the little bastard got me. The moral of the story? Wear long sleeve shirts and long pants.


----------



## smokey green (Mar 31, 2011)

STLNYYDET43 said:


> Should be on page 17


Thanks man....Just watched it....furkin awesome! now get yer grow on!!


----------



## Pippy108 (Mar 31, 2011)

I had a Blair witch moment there lol


----------



## cstribal (Mar 31, 2011)

Coooool!
I wish i had one secret place like yours!


----------



## WeeGogs (Mar 31, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> hahaha that is hilarious, at the top of the page before the video it says : Have alittle respect, this was quite a process.
> did you read what i wrote before i saw this three posts above this LOL.
> first of all he looks like he is ready for a mission and to take on the zombies in the playstation game resident evil LOLOLOLOL, now he is struggling and it takes forever for him to pull off a sheet of thin polythene that is covering the door, LOLOLOL but he talks a good game though, and then he takes forever with a crowbar to rip the thin flimsy door open with a couple of small flying splinters and my sides are sore, because once he has it open he stares in side for ages cos he is terrified to enter the place LOLOLOL if he was a burglar breaking in to someones house when they were in bed asleep, by the time he got in to the house, they would be sitting at the kitchen table having breakfast LOLOLOL.
> christ he is still staring in you would think the door was put there to keep something in not keep people out LOLOLOL
> ...


my kids were rolling with laughter when i showed them the spider part LOLOL


----------



## HuffPuppy (Mar 31, 2011)

Dude, I'm new here too but it seems rep is inversely relational to the number of "LOL"s posted. Cool out...

[video=youtube;bhCP-kosJKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhCP-kosJKg[/video]


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah mel Sam with mine. Did it hurt when you got bit? Mine hurt like nothing I ever felt or hope to feel again.


----------



## suTraGrow (Mar 31, 2011)

HuffPuppy said:


> _*Dude, I'm new here *_too but it seems rep is inversely relational to the number of "LOL"s posted. Cool out...


That explains the asinine assumption then...


----------



## HuffPuppy (Mar 31, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> That explains the asinine assumption then...


It's cool sweetheart... I've been trolling for months. I'm here for the knowledge and advice, not post count bragging rights.


----------



## WeeGogs (Apr 2, 2011)

HuffPuppy said:


> It's cool sweetheart... I've been trolling for months. I'm here for the knowledge and advice, not post count bragging rights.


here for months, do you know how many plants have been grown in that time, and did you learn anything in that time, my god members have come and gone, learned the easy way, and will have rooms full of nice fresh canabis and you are still here talking about trolling, shy kids get nothing my friend.


----------



## abudtokr (Apr 2, 2011)

I wonder what that room was? What was in the hole up top?


----------



## WeeGogs (Apr 2, 2011)

abudtokr said:


> I wonder what that room was? What was in the hole up top?


this is an old property.
it looks as though the hidden room travels through his house (or business premises) foundation wall to outside of his house boundary, and the stairs on the left are an old outside access as the dirt and leaves on the stairs confirm my theory.
the opening in the roof looks like a delivery hatch that could be opened from outside and the coal or wood could be dropped through from outside, in to the coal bunker below, you could then open the door from the cellar and collect coal or wood to put on your fire or furnace, they never kept the fuel for a fire outside as it was easily stolen too.
the outside hatch covers would have been slightly raised of the ground to prevent the collection of rain water below, and water tanks were never below ground even if the water was easily kept cold as a pump would be needed to remove the water, the water tanks were always put high where the water could be gravity fed through a pipe to a tap.
but that is my theory, i am not there to inspect it properly. it is either that or it was where someone could hide his huge stash of grass but i doubt it. more like a hidden huge stash of coal that could get you through a long bleak winter. and the owners long past would probably have had a dog in the house as an alarm for intruders at night. i had another look at the video and my coal theory is wrong coal dust would blacken the place, it was a wood store.


----------



## abudtokr (Apr 2, 2011)

Very cool!!! I have plans of 2 conex boxes under my house when I build it. That will be pretty sweet, I cant wait to see what this guy makes this up as. And find a way to keep that door hidden. Do the old book shelf trick. lol. I wish I had a underground layer!!


----------



## abudtokr (Apr 2, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> this is an old property.
> it looks as though the hidden room travels through his house (or business premises) foundation wall to outside of his house boundary, and the stairs on the left are an old outside access as the dirt and leaves on the stairs confirm my theory.
> the opening in the roof looks like a delivery hatch that could be opened from outside and the coal or wood could be dropped through from outside, in to the coal bunker below, you could then open the door from the cellar and collect coal or wood to put on your fire or furnace, they never kept the fuel for a fire outside as it was easily stolen too.
> the outside hatch covers would have been slightly raised of the ground to prevent the collection of rain water below, and water tanks were never below ground even if the water was easily kept cold as a pump would be needed to remove the water, the water tanks were always put high where the water could be gravity fed through a pipe to a tap.
> but that is my theory, i am not there to inspect it properly. it is either that or it was where someone could hide his huge stash of grass but i doubt it. more like a hidden huge stash of coal that could get you through a long bleak winter. and the owners long past would probably have had a dog in the house as an alarm for intruders at night.


I think your right there is a tube for ventilation. Coal would have made alot of gas being taped underground like that.


----------



## WeeGogs (Apr 2, 2011)

abudtokr said:


> Very cool!!! I have plans of 2 conex boxes under my house when I build it. That will be pretty sweet, I cant wait to see what this guy makes this up as. And find a way to keep that door hidden. Do the old book shelf trick. lol. I wish I had a underground layer!!


why would you want an underground layer, better building a secret growroom in a huge skyscraper, the idea would seem pretty preposterous to the other residents, but there are easy ways to drown out noise and relieve damp warm air. when you take materials up people will think the diy guy is working again, i bet his flat is beautiful. i bet too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 2, 2011)

abudtokr said:


> I think your right there is a tube for ventilation. Coal would have made alot of gas being taped underground like that.


I'm pretty sure the Anthracite coal that was used extensively in the last century for heating and cooking does not produce measureable amounts of gas - its primarily stabilized carbon. The hole in the overhead is as Weegogs surmised - the loading chute.


----------



## WeeGogs (Apr 2, 2011)

in scotland the capital is edinburgh, the old high street (the royal mile) is 1 mile long running from the castle built on the very high castle rock to the palace of holyrood, it is a very old and beautiful street the buildings in the 16th century were 14 stories high and the tallest in the world, during the black plague they covered over 9 floors of the road with a new road and buildings with very clever methods in hiding what was below, leaving 4-5 stories up top and they trapped the plague victims in the chamber to survive or die.

years later someone unearthed an opening to reveal this treasure of a street, could you imagine if it was this guy that found it, by the time he plucked up the courage to enter and discover it if he saw a spider he would seal the door again and run like hell and it would still be a secret to this day, they take groups of tourists on visits down to the haunted street, it was called st. marys close, now mary kings close, they are still finding huge secret lairs to this day, others that have been found are huge tunnels running from under waverlay railway station in the old town down to the new town, and also the edinburgh vaults found in 1985 that housed taverns, cobblers and other trade businesses.

there was others found in gilmerton very very deep underground that was used by smugglers to hide their smuggled goods, to visit one of these places is as easy as making a phone call and booking a tour. dont think that would be for this guy though too many spiders and ghosts. to this day the most famous festival in the world is held in the high street for two solid weeks and is visited by performers and tourists from all over the world and the foaming ale the canabis and live music flow constantly for the whole two weeks with a multi million pound fireworks display from the castle ramparts on the last night watched by the whole city, (canabis (illegal) a slap on the wrist ,small fine). if this guy had found that lair it would just be another boring street in any other part of the world.
i was a shopfitter and i did some work in a shop in the high street ( the woollen mill ) believe it or not it was the day of the london tube bombings and the news was coming over the radio fast and furious, and it was sunny as hell outside i will never forget it, i drilled through a wall to get a 1.3/4" pipe through as a waste for a new sink and the 15mm water pipe feeds too and the wall was 3 foot thick i couldn`t fucking believe it, it shows you what our ancestors were capable of, it cost me an absolute fortune to get a drill bit for this although the shop paid the bill in the end, the prices are sky high in there.


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 2, 2011)

dude. i wish i had a secret room in my basement. i really wanna grow some pot..lol.


----------



## WeeGogs (Apr 2, 2011)

neosapien said:


> Holy shit I found a secret underground room in my basement!!!! It appears to be an old cistern or coal room behind my foundation wall!!!! I tore down an old work bench and metal wall cabinets to get more storage space and found a fucking door!!!!!!! I have yet to go inside but peaked through the plastic sheeting and it is huge!!!!! Atleast 10x10x10!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel like I hit the jackpot!!!!! Sorry I am really really excited and had to tell somebody! This could be an awesome project!!! I will update and post pics at a later time!!!


thats funny, in the video the plastic sheet and door was resealed very well after you had already removed the plastic, opened the door and had a peek.
are you sure you are not someone that is an attention seeker, if you want attention, get your hands dirty and build a brilliant grow room inside with pictures, then fill it with plants and update us with the growing results, you will get even more attention then. 

you posted this thread 2 and a half months ago and claimed you invested lots of money on a lot of crap to go in there, a gas mask for fucks sake our troops in the helmand province dont even get a gas mask, a crowbar that you couldnt use properly, a camera, and god knows what else, to open something that was only a flimsy piece of timber, and you had opened it already, now you leave us all in limbo, and you stumbled about in there like something from a laurel and hardie film, screaming like a little girl scared of a little spider, there is a fishy smell surrounding this thread. and we demand an explanation from you !!!!!


----------



## neosapien (Apr 2, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> thats funny, in the video the plastic sheet and door was resealed very well after you had already removed the plastic, opened the door and had a peek.
> are you sure you are not someone that is an attention seeker, if you want attention, get your hands dirty and build a brilliant grow room inside with pictures, then fill it with plants and update us with the growing results, you will get even more attention then.
> 
> you posted this thread 2 and a half months ago and claimed you invested lots of money on a lot of crap to go in there, a gas mask for fucks sake our troops in the helmand province dont even get a gas mask, a crowbar that you couldnt use properly, a camera, and god knows what else, to open something that was only a flimsy piece of timber, and you had opened it already, now you leave us all in limbo, and you stumbled about in there like something from a laurel and hardie film, screaming like a little girl scared of a little spider, there is a fishy smell surrounding this thread. and we demand an explanation from you !!!!!


This thread was cool until you showed up an ruined it with your VERY negative and apprehensive attitude. I don't owe you shit. Get the fuck out of my thread.


----------



## grower001 (Apr 2, 2011)

TOTALY SEPRATE from all these stupid haters +rep on all the saftey congrats on the wifey and hope you get around to doing something with that room when You HAVE time lol awsome thread peace


----------



## WeeGogs (Apr 2, 2011)

neosapien said:


> This thread was cool until you showed up an ruined it with your VERY negative and apprehensive attitude. I don't owe you shit. Get the fuck out of my thread.


what thread hahaha it was a set up from the start, you have mislead everybody at riu and disapointed all the members that were getting very excited and wishing that the godsend that you found was them, i bet you a million pounds you dont set up a grow room in there, they will still be waiting next year, i wonder what your next story will be, i also wonder if you are a member of any other canabis forums where you have posted your little video, i will be checking it out just to make sure, and dont worry i cannot listen to or watch this drivel any more.

thats funny 42,754 views and only 39 likes.


----------



## Demacross (Apr 2, 2011)

Always has to be a dick snooping around with nothing better to do than waste space on a completely good thread. Wonder who the attention seeker is now?


----------



## neosapien (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello fellow RIU members: I do apologize that at this present moment and the immediate future I will not be able to complete this grow project due to other commitments and lack of time. I understand this is a disappointment, believe me I wish I could have all hours of the day to construct something. However I do not think I should be chastised for this as the original intentions of this thread were to show you the breaching of my newly found secret room, which I believe I did with flying colors. I believe Weegogs is trying to discredit me because he is jealous due to the fact that he actually built a secret room and no one seems to care. Some of you know me from around here and the others that don't, I hope can pick up the vibe that I am a genuine man and would never intentionally mislead you with false facts and hope. One day I will be able to have enough time and energy to pursue this project once again... when that day comes you all know the results you're shown will be badass. Your brother Neosapien out.


----------



## WeeGogs (Apr 2, 2011)

neosapien said:


> Hello fellow RIU members: I do apologize that at this present moment and the immediate future I will not be able to complete this grow project due to other commitments and lack of time. I understand this is a disappointment, believe me I wish I could have all hours of the day to construct something. However I do not think I should be chastised for this as the original intentions of this thread were to show you the breaching of my newly found secret room, which I believe I did with flying colors. I believe Weegogs is trying to discredit me because he is jealous due to the fact that he actually built a secret room and no one seems to care. Some of you know me from around here and the others that don't, I hope can pick up the vibe that I am a genuine man and would never intentionally mislead you with false facts and hope. One day I will be able to have enough time and energy to pursue this project once again... when that day comes you all know the results you're shown will be badass. Your brother Neosapien out.


i couldnt give a flying fuck if no one wants to see my secret grow room, in fact, that will be the end of the matter there will be no more photos or discussion on it. the idea was to teach people, but since you think it best to kid on you found a secret room in your fucking old coal cellar and it excites them all so much then let it. i am no fucking mug i can see right through you.


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 2, 2011)

This from the guy who is stealing power and brags it will never be noticed. Just leave. He has nothing to owe us.


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 2, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *1) 2 months ago we are showed a secret room and you're gung-ho, along with the rest of us, like it's the current project we get to witness. View attachment 1523523*
> 
> *2) Then we're put on hold bc you're too scared to go in there or even shine a couple lights and take some pics. View attachment 1523525 View attachment 1523529*
> 
> ...


*Wow, was I right or what with that very last sentence !?
The trolling has begun.
Fuck the haters and do it on YOUR time !!
Don't even feed them with responses, just come back and post pics in this same thread when you're done.*


----------



## Windsblow (Apr 2, 2011)

jeeba said:


> Dont forget to give your grandpa his sweater back!But thats a awesome find!



LOL! That the first thing I thought.


----------



## 420RedEyes (Apr 3, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> it goes to show that half the members are gutless fucking faggots, and cant see the wood for the fucking trees.


 Way to completely ignore the fact that he called you out on something. Seems like all you know how to do at this point is turn on everyone and start the name calling. Go on, keep ranting about how we are blind to what is really going on...whatever that might be. Maybe you're just too stoned and the conspiracy theories were whirling about in your head. Whatever it be, keep it to your own thread next time. RIU is not a place for negativity or pointless arguments having no end. It is meant for sharing useful information related to the wonderful art of cannabis cultivation.


----------



## WeeGogs (Apr 3, 2011)

420RedEyes said:


> Way to completely ignore the fact that he called you out on something. Seems like all you know how to do at this point is turn on everyone and start the name calling. Go on, keep ranting about how we are blind to what is really going on...whatever that might be. Maybe you're just too stoned and the conspiracy theories were whirling about in your head. Whatever it be, keep it to your own thread next time. RIU is not a place for negativity or pointless arguments having no end. It is meant for sharing useful information related to the wonderful art of cannabis cultivation.


yes IT IS MEANT FOR SHARING USEFUL INFORMATION RELATED TO THE WONDERFUL ART OF CANNABIS CULTIVATION, home made comedy videos get posted on you tube.


----------



## WeeGogs (Apr 3, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> This from the guy who is stealing power and brags it will never be noticed. Just leave. He has nothing to owe us.


i owe you fuck all too pal, i am leaving riu for the moment , i will pop back next year and have a look and see how this amazing hidden room has progressed.


----------



## TheOrganic (Apr 3, 2011)

I thought the thread was funny the whole thing, I wouldve busted that door. But I wouldn't want to grow were bricks could fall on my head.


----------



## TheOrganic (Apr 3, 2011)

I thought the thread was funny the whole thing, I wouldve busted that door. But I wouldn't want to grow were bricks could fall on my head.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 3, 2011)

TheOrganic said:


> I thought the thread was funny the whole thing, I wouldve busted that door. But I wouldn't want to grow were bricks could fall on my head.



Haha yeah there were acouple fallen bricks from the side where they tapped into the house. The reason the door gave me problems was because the concrete pad I was standing on was about a 1/2" higher than the bottom of the door making the door unable to swing out. I had to reach down and twist the door slightly to elevate it over the pad. The door, as others have mistakenly surmised, was not a cheap door you find now a days, it was solid wood.


----------



## WeeGogs (Apr 3, 2011)

TheOrganic said:


> I thought the thread was funny the whole thing, I wouldve busted that door. But I wouldn't want to grow were bricks could fall on my head.


let him do it, with the bricks and all, by the time he gets round to it, our future generations will be smoking joints in space, he will be left behind pottering around in his hidden fucking grow room with his grey hair, because no one could find him and tell him quick get on the shuttle we are leaving.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 3, 2011)

neosapien said:


> This thread was cool until you showed up an ruined it with your VERY negative and apprehensive attitude. I don't owe you shit. Get the fuck out of my thread.


This guy is just "not right". I'd block him. That's what everyone else is doing. SKKKKEEEEETTTCCCCHHHYYYY.


----------



## Car247 (Apr 3, 2011)

Make a little side op in there and then update us with pictures when your done?


----------



## tokezalot420 (Apr 3, 2011)

nice little thread i have a hidden room but i made it used to be a tool shed that was accessed from the outside only but i sealed off outsid entrance and it can only be accessed through a door i made night next to my gas furnace works well but nearly as cool as finding an already hidden room


----------



## Thacker420 (Apr 3, 2011)

Dick Moser said:


> yea, i have changed my opinion, that looks like charlie mansons childhood play room. fuck going in there. i would just shot gun the door down and sick a dog on whatever is lying in wait to steal your soul.


That is the funniest thing ive heard all day hahah!!!


----------



## Dojaking (Apr 3, 2011)

Subscribed... a place this epic is bound to turn out as something decent sooner or later, keep us posted neo!


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Apr 3, 2011)

Haters gonna hate.....


----------



## TheOrganic (Apr 3, 2011)

I here ya on the 1/2 in. My door to my Room is the same way I have to lift it up when I open. Basement was repoured and was a little uneven. But you can fix that by taking door off and use a electric sander to even it up I haven't done it to mine yet but have done it on other homes(construction). That door is pretty flimsy though. So you growing at all? If not cool.


----------



## tokezalot420 (Apr 3, 2011)

that would be a totaly awsome grow area lets make this happen lol


----------



## neosapien (Apr 3, 2011)

TheOrganic said:


> I here ya on the 1/2 in. My door to my Room is the same way I have to lift it up when I open. Basement was repoured and was a little uneven. But you can fix that by taking door off and use a electric sander to even it up I haven't done it to mine yet but have done it on other homes(construction). That door is pretty flimsy though. So you growing at all? If not cool.


After the video I tore the door completely off and threw it away. I've had to cut 2 doors here already, my table saw makes quick work of them . Yeah currently I got 7 ladies in my flower room and 1 mother in the veg room and 2 in my cloner.


----------



## WeeGogs (Apr 4, 2011)

bushybush said:


> This guy is just "not right". I'd block him. That's what everyone else is doing. SKKKKEEEEETTTCCCCHHHYYYY.


yeah,,,,,, and ive had a look at all your threads and posts,, and you my friend,,, are about as bright as a black out in 1940...


----------



## WeeGogs (Apr 6, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Some ppl aren't happy unless others are as miserable as them.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1532192


reefamadness asks :
i have a 12 x12 flowering room with 2 1000hps with parobolic hoods a 465cfm fan for intake 720cfm fan for exhaust both intake /exhaust fans come on every 15 min i also have 2 oscillating fans one fan is off during nite and intake/exhaust is off im planning on adding 2 more 1000hps but my temps rite now is getting up to 82degress 55humidity with lights on and down to 71degress 35humidity at nite when my fans come on it doesnt drop temp it jus drops humidity down to 40 i have a humidifier its set at 50% any info is appreciated on how to get temps down and keep 50% humidity. also would like to use co2 later on. any ideas guys NEED HELP THANKS ANY INFO IS APPRECIATED. outside temps are 40 degress ​*WeeGogs* 





Ganja Smoker *Pot Head*




 Join DateMay 2010Posts217

*




*
FlowGrow




Originally Posted by *Flo Grow*  
*Your temps are actually fine at 82F.*
*If you plan on running CO2, then you'll need temps up to 90F for it to be effective and worthwhile.*
*When you add those 2 more 1K lights, you'll most def need larger intake and exhaust fans.*
*Even a big enough passive intake would help and cut electric costs.*

*Every bend in your ducting is causing a minimum 10% (for 30 degree bend) DECREASE in efficiency for your fans exhaust (pulling).*
*If your pushing air, it's worse.*
*Clean, cool air from outside, thru your lights and vented outside your grow room.*
*Active/passive intake ON THE FLOOR and OPPOSITE your exhaust fan, which should be mounted as high as possible (heat rises).*
*So vent the lights seperate from the grow room.*

*Check the Ventilation Calculator link in my sig.*
*May surprise some ppl.*


WeeGogs 
his temps might be fine at 82 but to run 4000 watts of lighting thats a big hole for a passive air intake when his exhaust is pushing out 8 cubic metres of air a minute minimum he is better using two fans and venting air in the same way as i did from a sealed hidden window box. (the fans are only 200 watts) 4000 watts from lighting is a huge amount of heat.

explain the chart apart from it being old fashioned and in the old sizes we use square metres hour not square feet minute.
and who needs a chart best to vent in fresh air with an inlet, and exhaust it somewhere to expel in to the atmosphere, his room is 32 metres square, x 60 minutes = 1920 square metres an hour he has to empty his room one third every minute x 60 minutes 1 third of 1920 = 640 cmh that is for fresh air too not just heat presuming the room is full of plants.

fresh air is only 0.039% co2 that is a lot of air to pull co2 from that the plants need, any real problem heat that needs to be expelled during long hot summer days needs a more powerful fan 1015 cmh with a speed control switch and temp computer who needs a chart. sometimes practice makes perfect, passive intakes cannot run at slight negative pressure, cover your room in totally in plastic mylar or megalite, seal it all with tape, do the floor and seal the door with stick on draught weather seal. run the inlet slightly slower than out let and the heavy smell can only go out the exhaust and not drift or leak from your room. you will need a sprung non return damper on the inlet duct that will expel the fumes where someone would smell the fumes if they were drifting out when the fans are off it will spring shut when the fan is not pushing or pulling air through it in to the grow room and shut off that duct.

once you have it running properly you can make a home made co2 kit that you leave on all the time, a sort of yeast home brew in a bottle, at night when your lights are off and there is no heat the plants respire( breathe ) air in the dark ( the opposite of photosynthesis) your fans will be off and your room will build up a nice high co2 content when your home brew is bubbling co2 out, just in time for the lights to switch on and give your plants a little nitrous oxide for breakfast in the morning before the heat builds up and the fans starts to empty the room again, although it will give you a constant slightly higher co2 reading anyway. passive air intakes need to be on constantly with your lights. fan intakes and exhausts can work from a temperature controller.
make home made co2 kit, make it from an 

an empty 5 litre bottle.
add 2.5 litres of luke warm water,
half a kilo of sugar
1.5 level teaspoons of dried yeast granules baking stuff will do.
put the lid on and give a good old shake
remove the lid and sit among your plants
this will expell co2 for 7 days although may take 1 day for the fermenting process to start expelling the co2
so get 2 bottles and the day before you have to change the old one on the 6th day get the second one ready
and then replace it on the seventh day.
i know that when fermenting it is better to be dark and warm so paint the entire bottle two coats of a decent black paint to keep out 
as much light as possible and put a lid on with small hole in middle.
this will cost you about 1 -2 dollars a week to run. 
buy the yeast from ebay in a box and 1 kg of sugar every 2 weeks.
if you were fermenting for longer than 1 week to make alcohol you would need to use brewing yeast which is expensive as bakers yeast breaks down and dies too soon. this produces ethylene alcohol, empty the contents down your toilet flush and clean the old bottle. do not attempt to extract this ethylene it would probably blind you if you drank it.

always remember that all the members on this forum live in different areas of the world with different temperatures some extreme. if we all use an indoor temp computer in our sealed growrooms they will be running roughly the same temps no matter where we are or what extreme weather is outside.
you can get cheap ones that heat and cool lizard terrariums etc, remember that when you use the word hydroponic to buy something on the internet the original price will be doubled or trebled for the same item, wink. ​AND YOUR A BRIGHT SPARK FLO GROW.


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 6, 2011)

View attachment 1535632 *.......Just like a troll to take a post from another thread and drop it someone else's thread, and for what, bcuz you think you're saying something !? lol*


----------



## kevin murphy (Apr 6, 2011)

2 x 400 watt sunmaster bulbs-1x 250 watt red cfl bulb-1xblue vegging cfl bulb

10 x critical plus
10 x kalisnakovs
10 x dready cheese
6 x auto haze
3 x arjan no#1s
1 x quasar
1 x red dwarf
1 x powerkush
1 x dnafem cheese


15 ltre pots ,starting from 12/12 seed

germination in root riots and soil.

great white shark 32 oz

ionic grow and bloom nutrients

homemade co2 with fans

west lands mult compost +


ANYONE GOT ANY SUGGESTIONS TO WHAT I COULD ADD TO THIS GROW ALL ADVICE APPRECIATED THANKS AGAIN HOPE YOU FOLLOW THE GROW JUST NEED A CAMERA NOW LOL......


----------



## fatality (Apr 6, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> 2 x 400 watt sunmaster bulbs-1x 250 watt red cfl bulb-1xblue vegging cfl bulb
> 
> 10 x critical plus
> 10 x kalisnakovs
> ...


looks like all you need now is a hooker to lock up in there with them and you'll be all set


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 6, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> 2 x 400 watt sunmaster bulbs-1x 250 watt red cfl bulb-1xblue vegging cfl bulb
> 
> 10 x critical plus
> 10 x kalisnakovs
> ...


Kevin, you need to start your own thread if you're looking for advice.
Go up & hit the "forum" button, find the "general marijuana growing" tab & start a new thread in there.
You will have much better luck like that than jumping into someone elses thread.


----------



## 10mfers (Apr 6, 2011)

Mudslide9791 said:


> Wow, awesome. Maybe you'll find something cool in there like a dead body laying over sacks of unmarked bank bills from a heist or something........................I'm so stoned


I absolutely second this!!!


----------



## doser (Apr 6, 2011)

i just knocked a hole in every wall in the house. no secret room. shit now i'm bummed


----------



## Zman1080 (Apr 6, 2011)

i used to live in a old victorian house and it does have a secrect area in the basement, creepy as shit cuz of all of the spiders and webs, musky smell and shit.


----------



## WeeGogs (May 2, 2011)

Zman1080 said:


> i used to live in a old victorian house and it does have a secrect area in the basement, creepy as shit cuz of all of the spiders and webs, musky smell and shit.


have you been watching the munsters again


----------



## jdizzle22 (May 2, 2011)

Zman1080 said:


> i used to live in a old victorian house and it does have a secrect area in the basement, creepy as shit cuz of all of the spiders and webs, musky smell and shit.


My grandmas house has a sort of hidden room under the main floor that you can access by going into the basement and into the back room, then moving a painting on the wall out of the way to reveal a hole to this space that was dug out under the main floor? You kinda have to climb into it though, you would need to stand on a chair. There is not a tunnel or anything, because some bricks were broken through or removed, it doesn't look that bad. Its got about 5ft of vertical room, and is probably like 10ft x 10ft

It wouldn't be uncomfortable sitting on your ass in there I think, but I would probably digg it deeper myself. Hell it really wouldn't be tough at all to turn it into a whole other room, but there might be some stupid building code crap (even though we already know the floor of the house/the ceiling of the room won't collapse because its been Many decades and its still just fine. Shit... Maybe it is worth the move to Spokane and live with my Grandma! I don't know why I didn't think of this before, I've been following since the 3rd page was new!


----------



## joe macclennan (May 5, 2011)

The spider moment was some funny ass shit. Seriously tho congrats on your discovery.


----------



## toughwork (May 6, 2011)

lmao, that lil spider scared you like a girl!!! the camera was shaking the rest of the video!!!!


----------



## WeeGogs (May 6, 2011)

*He was Crapping Himself, and there was nothing he could do about it.

what do you get if you cross a spider with an elephant,* *
I don't know, but if you see one, run like fuck.*


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (May 8, 2011)

this thread is lame,need pics


----------



## tokezalot420 (May 8, 2011)

if nothing else might make a good room for some mother plants


----------



## Dan Casus (May 9, 2011)

Awesome thread and video's!!!

Rep and sub'ed.

Ignore the doucher hater.


----------



## Dan Casus (May 9, 2011)

doser said:


> i just knocked a hole in every wall in the house. no secret room. shit now i'm bummed


That was funny... lol, funny.


----------



## stephaniesloan (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey spiderman whats happening with the secret grow room !!!!


----------



## Beansfranklin (Jun 20, 2011)

stephaniesloan said:


> Hey spiderman whats happening with the secret grow room !!!!


 I think it was a good idea and would make one awesome grow room, but the time money and effort that would be needed is enormous, plus he just got married. So maybe someday, but i don't think anything gonna happen soon. 
but thats just my opinion i might be wrong


----------



## vic420 (Jun 25, 2011)

i hope its not to humid


----------



## stephaniesloan (Jun 26, 2011)

I bet the secret underground grow room has hundreds of huge spiders in it when it is finished, spiders love to live under ground...... they feed on black fly, green fly, white fly and gnats and other grow room pests.
it makes me scared thinking about the size of them.

AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## cues (Jun 27, 2011)

I had something similar happen in my last place. Three times! Mind you, it had 25 rooms. I'd been there 3 months before i found the first one. Walking down a dark passage one night, trying to find a light, I hit a switch and heard a humming coming from what I assumed was a cupboard, opened the door and it was yet another bathroom (8 in total!). Shower, toilet, sink and all! Lonely rattling about in that big house all alone all winter though!


----------



## stephaniesloan (Jul 14, 2011)

Cmon Spiderman whats happening with the secret underground grow room.

60,195 people want to know.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jul 14, 2011)

stephaniesloan said:


> Cmon Spiderman whats happening with the secret underground grow room.
> 
> 60,195 people want to know.


make that one more stephanie, and beansfranklin ur avatar looks like yoda and benji teh dog had a lovechild, i love it....LoL


----------



## stephaniesloan (Jul 14, 2011)

neosapien said:


> Have alittle respect, this was quite a process.
> 
> Part1
> [video=youtube;rMsKogcOZKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMsKogcOZKM[/video]
> ...


 
whats happnin spiderman


----------



## wheeelman (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome find...that is plenty of room!!


----------



## PermaFrost420 (Jul 31, 2011)

[email protected] u for screaming like a 8 year old. but awesome find..... you better do something AMAZING with that!


----------



## WeeGogs (Jul 31, 2011)

PermaFrost420 said:


> [email protected] u for screaming like a 8 year old. but awesome find..... you better do something AMAZING with that!


dont make fun of spiderman, if you think that was funny you should have seen him in the other movie when he stood on a mouse.
pmsl.


----------



## Alphadawg (Jul 31, 2011)

Mudslide9791 said:


> Wow, awesome. Maybe you'll find something cool in there like a dead body laying over sacks of unmarked bank bills from a heist or something........................I'm so stoned


That would be cool except for the dead body.


----------



## corners (Oct 6, 2011)

i was waiting for zombies to come out of that door and we would be first witness to the end of the world!

Pretty cool anyways


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 6, 2011)

Did u really just read this whole fuckin thread corners... LoL
and Damn you for making me think he updated this shit, i was all psyched like im bought to see the BudCave, after three months of renovations...... But nah its just anotherr post about zombies poppin up outta spidermans killer basement.... Come-on Spidey where u at already, i know you got some shit Veggin down there right now.. stop holdin out on us...... AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH its a SPIder... LoL lets go spidey!!!!


----------



## Silversun (Oct 7, 2011)

I find it funny that some people are hating on this thread because good intentions didn't go as planned. This thread is titled "I found a secret room in my house" not "I'm building a grow room in the secret room I found in my house". If I where in his shoes wouldn't spend my time and money on building a second smaller grow room just because I found a room.

OP, the first thing I thought of when I saw that room was, DAMN that would make an awesome hotbox/smoking room. Water proof it, drape some fabric on the walls and ceiling, throw some bean bags in there, a shag rug lol, and maybe a small HTPC for music purposes (gotta have Pandora radio lol). You would have the best chill spot ever lol. GL with your future endeavors, stay high.

Edit: Meant to put Shag rug not sag lol.


----------



## kingi95012 (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice find there! I took you some time to get through that plastic sheeting haha. If I was you I would have put the crowbar in there and pulled the damm thing open. +rep


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 8, 2011)

Fuckers bumped this thread for no reason..
Got me stoked too.

Can somebody point me to the video of him stepping on a mouse? I have to see this.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Oct 8, 2011)

subing, hope to here an update someday.


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 8, 2011)

you all gotta admit everybody thought it was a bluff until he actually posted the vids at around page 25... I read the whole thing until the vids, good entertainment, thx for the tread! unlike everybody though, I dont think it's a big job to clean it all up! just a lot of fun! I like Silversun's idea of hotbox/smoking room! Cheers either way I hope you do something cool with it!


----------



## stelthy (Oct 9, 2011)

neosapien said:


> After the video I tore the door completely off and threw it away. I've had to cut 2 doors here already, my table saw makes quick work of them . Yeah currently I got 7 ladies in my flower room and 1 mother in the veg room and 2 in my cloner.



Hi again dude, Man its been a while.. I had nearly forgot about this thread until it popped up in the Grow-room Design Section  ... How is it coming along ?? have you manage d to clear out any of the rubble etc yet ?? ..I wish our house had a secret door  I did think about ripping up some floorboards whilst the Mrs was out shopping  ...But decided not to, I very much doubt I'd find anything except a shit-load of Spiders and dirt lol... especially not a secret room thats just wishful thinking 

I cant wait to see more pics.. and am psyched to see how the 'secret' room transformers.. good luck !!! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 9, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> you all gotta admit everybody thought it was a bluff until he actually posted the vids at around page 25... I read the whole thing until the vids, good entertainment, thx for the tread! unlike everybody though, I dont think it's a big job to clean it all up! just a lot of fun! I like Silversun's idea of hotbox/smoking room! Cheers either way I hope you do something cool with it!


A smoking chill-out room or a Hyper Grow-Room would be great... I'am still subbed and can't wait to see his progress  !! - STELTHY


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 9, 2011)

seasmoke said:


> Brick, Maines the shit...there ain't a fuckin soul here after October...'cept me....


Hey Seasmoke...I was just catching up in this thread (since I'm pretty new to RIU) and ran across this post. Just had to say HI It's October and I'm in Maine too. Soon as the peepers go home, I'll be happy.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 9, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi again dude, Man its been a while.. I had nearly forgot about this thread until it popped up in the Grow-room Design Section  ... How is it coming along ?? have you manage d to clear out any of the rubble etc yet ?? ..I wish our house had a secret door  I did think about ripping up some floorboards whilst the Mrs was out shopping  ...But decided not to, I very much doubt I'd find anything except a shit-load of Spiders and dirt lol... especially not a secret room thats just wishful thinking
> 
> I cant wait to see more pics.. and am psyched to see how the 'secret' room transformers.. good luck !!! - STELTHY


Whats up Stelthy, and everyone else for that matter. Long time no talk mate. As far as the secret room goes I have done nothing unfortunately. As it turned out, I got a raise and promotion at work and have been consumed by the workload that has followed. Not to mention all the other little things that life throws at you such as my wife losing her job and being strapped for cash, she has since found a new one but a fraction of what she was pulling in before. The wife and I are leaving Oct 24th for a month long excursion through China, so that has also been weighting on my mind and time. I actually completely shut down all my grow ops acouple months ago as I wouldn't have enough time to finish before we leave. This winter I should be able to atleast get inside the secret room again and assess what I want to do, whatever that shall be. I hope this post finds you, and all the other posters out there in cyberspace, well. Happy growing your brother Neosapien out.


----------



## poppagetsbaked (Oct 9, 2011)

Great to see you haven't given up on the room! I totally understand things getting in the way! Take your time with it I'm subbed just to see the results, I live in a land where Basements are apparently outlawed (not really but they don't exist here) so until I'm able to convince my wife to move I'm stuck with my cabinet grow  

LOVED the Blair Witch ref... I totally thought BWP when I saw it! Funny shit.

Good Luck and keep us updated... oh and have a good time in China


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 9, 2011)

Lucky bastard. We use to have a room under our staircase but it got sealed up


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 9, 2011)

lol just watched the video, I would of did the same thing if there was some bigass spider. Hate those things


----------



## stelthy (Oct 10, 2011)

Sharkey said:


> Lucky bastard. We use to have a room under our staircase but it got sealed up


It would be cool if you decided to say....... un-seal it    would make for an equally interesting thread if you documented every little thing  !! - STELTHY


----------



## havana (Oct 12, 2011)

why would a cistern have a door???


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2011)

havana said:


> why would a cistern have a door???


 Indoor swimming pool? 
Nah, I believe its a long defunct coal storage room.


----------



## TheOrganic (Oct 12, 2011)

HAHAHA this fucking thread again I love it lets let it roll.


----------



## Justin3636 (Nov 17, 2011)

Another video!!!!


----------



## Uncultivated (Nov 17, 2011)

Maybe Al Capone buried somebody in there. Call Geraldo!

Nice find. Opens up a whole lot of possibilities...


----------



## stephaniesloan (Nov 17, 2011)

does the name :

LITTLE MISS MUFFET.

spring to mind.



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahalolololollolhehehehehehahahahalololololoolhahahahahahahehheehehehehehehehe.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 18, 2011)

stephaniesloan said:


> does the name :
> 
> LITTLE MISS MUFFET.
> 
> ...


It puts the lotion . . .


----------



## supchaka (Nov 18, 2011)

I only read a little bit past the the post of the videos. If that was my house Id brick that doorway in solid and fill that whole room and shit with concrete or dirt or something. I see that shit just caving in eventually!


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 18, 2011)

You fuckers bumped this thread AGAIN!
Let it die already!


----------



## stephaniesloan (Nov 19, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> You fuckers bumped this thread AGAIN!
> Let it die already!


OOoooooogh,

we hit a nerve......

have you had your name changed by deed pole by any chance......

was it neosapien.......he seems to have disappeared and you seem to have sprung up as a defence agent/solicitor for little miss muffet.


----------



## Silversun (Nov 19, 2011)

Live on thread, LIVE ON!


----------



## The Midnight Gardener (Nov 19, 2011)

Dude, unless you actually make a grow room out of what you found, well, THIS THREAD IS WORTHLESS!


----------



## tbanga (Nov 19, 2011)

Dick Moser said:


> ^^^^^ is that all one dude, photo shopped into one pic???


yes that skinny guy on the end is him too, he just had to not eat for a week to get it like that


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 20, 2011)

I was so Exited when i saw this thread in my Subscription list with new posts nd shit......
And then i come to find out theres nothin..... what a waste of such a cool space!!!
I guess i could always watch the Spiderman video again...!!
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!....LoL

well we can only hope that someone else finds an awesome hidden space in there house, but this time has the resources, time, and motivation to do something with it..... 

Or you can always build a hidden room.....


----------



## Pjammo1 (Mar 1, 2013)

jeeba said:


> Dont forget to give your grandpa his sweater back!But thats a awesome find!


bump and lmfao


----------



## probiotic (May 22, 2014)

so awesome, im super jealous!


----------



## UOT (May 22, 2014)

so 3 years anything new with the room?


----------



## Letstrip (May 22, 2014)

Woah awesome room, those vids were great


----------



## neosapien (May 23, 2014)

Nope nothing new. As cool as it sounds, it would be nearly impossible to control environmental factors such as seepage, bugs and humidity. it flooded twice already. Its an old coal room and is more a liability at this point than anything.


----------



## UOT (May 23, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Nope nothing new. As cool as it sounds, it would be nearly impossible to control environmental factors such as seepage, bugs and humidity. it flooded twice already. Its an old coal room and is more a liability at this point than anything.


totally understand about that. how olds the house?


----------



## neosapien (May 23, 2014)

UOT said:


> totally understand about that. how olds the house?



No idea. I've seen several dates. 1911 is the oldest one but I really think its actually older than that. The back foundation is actual rock and mortar.


----------



## UOT (May 23, 2014)

neosapien said:


> No idea. I've seen several dates. 1911 is the oldest one but I really think its actually older than that. The back foundation is actual rock and mortar.


the video you put up i noticed some thingswould most likely date it pre 1900. 
take care of her and she'll take care of you. those old homes are full of life and secrets.
that cistern i would shore it up so it wont fall in and put a door back up a seal it up. 
and if you ever get the extra money it would be a good smoking room. lol


----------



## sdf (May 27, 2014)

Wow that was a long read, I just noticed that this is years old and not months. I hope weegogs has since killed itself

I understand not growing in it, between the environmental controllability aspect and the safety concerns it would be too much trouble. Awesome find though, now you have a place to keep your porn Haha

Did you wall it off or keep it? You could use it for a time out spot if your kids act up, it would only take one time before they learn >=]


----------



## abe supercro (May 27, 2014)

Time-out spot for kids Haaa. Where's bricktop? Did he retire to the U.P.?


----------



## Thunderbum (May 28, 2014)

Fascinating thread. I am reminded of "Moonshiners" where a couple of guys tried to install a moonshine-still undeground. They got black mould so bad they had to abandon it after an enormous amount of work and expense. This room with a lot of plants (moisture) in it would be similar and need some serious ventilation if that was to be avoided. This may need building work for vents and cost - even if it is technically possibe. (And it would no longer be "Secret").

I was also fascinated by WeeGogs trolling. I am always curious about what goes on in a persons mind when they are so abusive to someone who has obviously gone to a _*lot*_ of trouble to inform/entertain fellow growers. Does being gratuitousy nasty make him feel better? Is he jealous? Is he depressed? Was he not breast-fed as a baby? Has a girl he fancies told him that he is too ignorant and ill-mannered to be fuckable? Who knows! Perhaps if instead of being abusive he was a little kinder, people would be more tolerant with him. I am sure that his life would turn round and he would be surprised at how civil people can be when spoken to with a little respect.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (May 28, 2014)

if there is a skeleton, with a brown suitcase full of money, that's mine. I've been looking for him...........


----------



## Flagg420 (May 28, 2014)

This happened in my parents old house when I was like 7.... We lost our cat, when we finally tracked him down, hed found his way into a room in the basement we didn't know existed, didn't even have a door, but the room above it had access under the carpet once you knew where to look (which we found from the hole the cat found to get in there) 

Ended up finding an old pitchfork, which my dad still has to this day... and 2-3 wooden baseball bats... lost those in a house fire in '98

It was wild tho, probably as exciting for you, as it was for me when I was only 7.... tho for slightly different reasons I'm sure... 

Find a bricked off room w/ a pitchfork and some baseball bats at age 7, you dont think grow room.... you think this rooms prolly haunted as hell, who and why... brick up a room, and a few weapons, and make it look like it don't exist.... ffs I grew up w/ HBO and Cinimax, lol.


----------

